# News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht



## SoerenWetterau (12. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,811565


----------



## Nihiletex (12. Februar 2011)

Hätten sie mal die Beta bzw. die Demo nicht Xbox360 exklusiv veröffentlicht, dann wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht passiert. 
Wenn es dazu dann noch stimmt was ich darüber gelesen habe wurde das Gameplay beschnitten um es besser an die Konsolen anzupassen (weniger Anzugfähigkeiten, kein lehnen/hinlegen) verdienen sie echt kein Mitleid.
Aber trotzdem wird dann bei schlechten Verkaufszahlen wieder die PC Spieler beschuldigt.


----------



## Parady (12. Februar 2011)

Im Ernst, ich finde das echt schrecklich. Ich hoffe, dass Crytek und EA das irgendwie noch rausfiltern können und der Straftäter zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird. Dasselbe sollte natürlich auch für die ganzen Sauger gelten. Straftat ist straftat und sollte auch geahndet werden, was zur Zeit in Deutschland (leider) nicht möglich ist. Und das ganze geflame gleich kann man sich sparen. In den hintersten Gedanken weiß jeder selbst, dass sowas illegal ist.


----------



## Febrezi (12. Februar 2011)

Scheiss Hacker und Raubkopierer. Die machen die ganze Branche kaputt. Ist echt zum Kotzen sowas.


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. Februar 2011)

Also das Spiel sieht genauso aus wie auf der Konsole, man kann alles auf anschlag stellen in den Grafikeinstellungen wenn man eine GTX460 hat sowie einen 4Kerner oder besser. Schade, hätte mehr erwartet  Also an Crysis 1 kommt das Grafisch nicht ran!


----------



## Steffen1988 (12. Februar 2011)

@PC_Games: Dass ihr als eines der größten Spielemagazins, so eine News für ein deutsches Entwicklerstudio veröffentlicht, ist wirklich sehr schade!


----------



## ToxicJesus (12. Februar 2011)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Hätten sie mal die Beta bzw. die Demo nicht Xbox360 exklusiv veröffentlicht, dann wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht passiert.
> Wenn es dazu dann noch stimmt was ich darüber gelesen habe wurde das Gameplay beschnitten um es besser an die Konsolen anzupassen (weniger Anzugfähigkeiten, kein lehnen/hinlegen) verdienen sie echt kein Mitleid.
> Aber trotzdem wird dann bei schlechten Verkaufszahlen wieder die PC Spieler beschuldigt.


Hast du irgendwelche Beweise für deine Aussage? Ich sehe nämlich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen einem Leak und einer verzögertein PC Demo.

Diese neuaufgekommene Selbstgerechtigkeit der PC Communty geht mir, als PC Spieler, langsam echt tierisch auf den Senkel.


----------



## Blasterishere (12. Februar 2011)

Tut mir echt leid für Crytek. Ich habs schon Vorbestellt und freu mich drauf und finde es sehr schade dass sowas passieren muss....


----------



## tarnvogL (12. Februar 2011)

das wär echt mieß für die leude die hart dran gearbeitet haben, ich werds mir trotzdem kaufen


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (12. Februar 2011)

Steffen1988 schrieb:


> @PC_Games: Dass ihr als eines der größten Spielemagazins, so eine News für ein deutsches Entwicklerstudio veröffentlicht, ist wirklich sehr schade!
> 
> Also erstmal ist der Plural von Magazin "Magazine" und nicht "Magazins"
> und zweitens: worüber sollte ein großes Spielemagazin denn berichten?
> ...


----------



## Flomfg (12. Februar 2011)

ganz ehrlich, alle die es jetzt saugen würden es sich später auch saugen. also was soll der aufstand?


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (12. Februar 2011)

Wow... irgendwas hat meinen Post da aber ganz schön zerfickt..
wenn ichs ändere, isses trotzdem wieder so.


----------



## Shadow744 (12. Februar 2011)

Steffen1988 schrieb:


> @PC_Games: Dass ihr als eines der größten Spielemagazins, so eine News für ein deutsches Entwicklerstudio veröffentlicht, ist wirklich sehr schade!


Dachte ich mir schon, dass so ein Comment kommt.
Glaubst du wirklich, dass jemand der an Crysis 2 interessiert ist, diesen Leak nicht mitbekommen hätte, wenn diese Nachricht nicht auf PC-Games veröffentlicht worden wäre ?


----------



## Parady (12. Februar 2011)

blaCk-SourCe schrieb:


> Wow... irgendwas hat meinen Post da aber ganz schön zerfickt..
> wenn ichs ändere, isses trotzdem wieder so.


Sieht mir irgendwie nach dem Google Translator aus ^^


----------



## Nurscheisimkopf (12. Februar 2011)

So etwas assoziales! Ich finde das echt schade für das Spiel und auch für Crytek.

@PCGames: (neutrale) Werbung dafür zu betreiben ist ja wohl das letzte


----------



## hornboy (12. Februar 2011)

oh! da war pcgames aber schnell mit den news^, ich habs ca um halb 8 im forum gepostet


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (12. Februar 2011)

Parady schrieb:


> blaCk-SourCe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wow... irgendwas hat meinen Post da aber ganz schön zerfickt..
> ...


----------



## hornboy (12. Februar 2011)

oh! da war pcgames aber schnell mit den news^, ich habs ca um halb 8 im forum gepostet,
schade dass mein username nicht vorkommt^^


----------



## ING (12. Februar 2011)

wenigstens gibts jetzt die ersten pc-screenshots


----------



## Luzinator (12. Februar 2011)

Beim ersten Crysis gabs ja schon viele Raubkopien.Ich glaube, dass war mein erstes Spiel, für das ich 50€  ausgegeben habe. Ich habe es nicht bereut. Die Story ist zwar nur Durchschnitt, aber das Gameplay mit dem Nanosuit und durch die Mods der Community machts heute noch Spass. Mit der Multiplayerdemo wird man ja wohl testen können, wie gut das Spiel auf dem eigenem Rechner läuft. Wenn's läuft, wird's vorbestellt. Schade das es Crytek gerade so hart trifft, gerade die, die sich noch als eine der Wenigen um den Pc kümmern.
Meinen Vorrednern kann ich nur zustimmen: Wer Spiele wirklich saugt, der hätte Crysis 2
auch so in den entsprechenden Portalen gefunden. Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, wenn gar nicht erst öffentlich davon berichtet worden wäre- man muss die Situation für Crytek nicht noch verschlimmern!
Hoffentlich können sie den Masterkey noch irgendwie ändern!

MfG


----------



## JMRiehm (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich kann im Internet nichts finden.
Nur die Nachrichten und Berichte darüber, aber nicht die Datei oder das Spiel selbst.
Vielleicht gibt´s geheime Treffpunkt, die ich nicht kenne...
Aber wenn es so schwer zu finden ist, dann wird es ja wohl auch kaum weitergegeben werden...
Aber ich habe sowieso keine Ahnung davon...   

JMR


----------



## Max1809 (12. Februar 2011)

JMRiehm schrieb:


> Also ich kann im Internet nichts finden.
> Nur die Nachrichten und Berichte darüber, aber nicht die Datei oder das Spiel selbst.
> Vielleicht gibt´s geheime Treffpunkt, die ich nicht kenne...
> Aber wenn es so schwer zu finden ist, dann wird es ja wohl auch kaum weitergegeben werden...
> ...



Ist schon sogut wie überall erschienen - Crysis 2 Beta Multi5 - auf diversen Seiten und Foren  


Leider ... ich warte auch ab und kaufs mir, alleine wegen dem SandboxEditor - der echt super ist


----------



## ING (12. Februar 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Leider ... ich warte auch ab und kaufs mir, alleine wegen dem SandboxEditor - der echt super ist


der soll da auch schon mit drin stecken 

maximum fail


----------



## MoeD (12. Februar 2011)

Febrezi schrieb:


> Scheiss Hacker und Raubkopierer. Die machen die ganze Branche kaputt. Ist echt zum Kotzen sowas.


Oh ja, die Branche wird vor die Hunde gehen und alle Hersteller auf der Strasse landen     .


----------



## Max1809 (12. Februar 2011)

ING schrieb:


> Max1809 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leider ... ich warte auch ab und kaufs mir, alleine wegen dem SandboxEditor - der echt super ist
> ...


Ja, ist mir bewusst. Nur mein ich, dass sie sowas wie den SandBoxEditor bauen ist für mich Kaufgrund genug, diesen Multi und Singleplayer brauch ich da net ...   Habe schon in Crysis 1 total viele Karten und Mods gebaut ( auch mit 3DsMax ^^ )


----------



## MACBLACK (12. Februar 2011)

Echt schade ich hoffe das es Crytek nicht so sehr finanziell schaden wird.


----------



## ING (12. Februar 2011)

MoeD schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Branche wird vor die Hunde gehen und alle Hersteller auf der Strasse landen     .


würd mich aber nicht wundern wenn crytek das als grund nimmt die pc-entwicklung komplett einzustellen, vllt. war das sogar geplant? nein, zu verschwörerisch


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2011)

Naja, da kann man weder den Spielern noch irgendwelchen Warez-Groups die Schuld geben. Wie sollen die denn an so eine Version kommen? 
Das muss doch irgendeiner der Entwickler oder Mitarbeiter dort ins Netz gestellt haben, anders geht das doch gar nicht.


----------



## ING (12. Februar 2011)

ea is auf jedenf all schon dran, youtube videos wurden aufgrund meldung von ea schon gelöscht...


----------



## Kerusame (12. Februar 2011)

also erstmal find ichs schade dass sowas überhaupt passiert, crytek hat besseres verdient find ich... aber ich glaub nicht dass dadurch so ein extremer schaden entsteht, die die sich das game jetzt über ne illegale quelle holen hätten es sich vermutlich so oder so illegal besorgt, dann halt wenns herausen gewesen wär... zm glaub ich es wären nicht wesentlich mehr... ich hoff das beste für EA/Crytek


----------



## omfgnoobs (12. Februar 2011)

was das spiel gibs zu laden?! WO?? WILL ZOCKEN!!!11 
und so werden viele andere gerade auch denken die das gelesen haben


----------



## Crient (12. Februar 2011)

Danke pcgames, durch euch habe ich nem Kumpel von mir, der Crysis-Fanboy ist, von der geleakten Version erzählt und er hat sichs glatt geladen - nur wegen Euch ist Crytek einen Käufer weniger


----------



## hornboy (12. Februar 2011)

omfgnoobs schrieb:


> was das spiel gibs zu laden?! WO?? WILL ZOCKEN!!!11
> und so werden viele andere gerade auch denken die das gelesen haben


   tja schade für dich, wenn du keinerlei seiten/foren hast^
gibt aber mit sicherheit schon nen torrent für newbies


----------



## Raffnek30000 (12. Februar 2011)

ich weiss garnicht was ihr euch so aufregt, das ist eine schrott version! zum antesten ok aber mehr geht damit wohl nicht. sie ist nicht final! und wird den verkauf GARNICHT beeinflussen. alle die es sich illegal saugen wollen werden das so oder so tun und nehmen sicherlich diesen leak nur zum testen und warten dann bis die richtige version zum laden da ist 

alerdings muss ich sagen wenn man sich nicht hinlegen kann ist das ein rückschlag und für mich ein grund den kauf noch mal zu überdenken, battlefield bad company 2 habe ich genau deswegen nicht gekauft ^^

so wie ich das gelesen habe läuft die version auch unsauber und es fehlen evtl texturen. kann das aber nicht selber bestätigen da ich sie nicht habe und nicht haben will, warte lieber auf den richtigen release ^^


----------



## Comp4ny (12. Februar 2011)

Man muss einfach mal bei Google nach einer bestimmten .cc Adresse Googlen, die haben Crysis 2 nämmlich schon, und Oute mich auch gleich als Downloader, weil ich das Spiel vorab Testen will bevor ich es mir Kaufe.

Da ich nicht denke das noch eine PC Demo kommt, wird eben so getestet und entsprechend Gekauft wenn es gut ist. Alleine wegen des Multiplayers.


----------



## ING (12. Februar 2011)

was mich wundert ist der angebliche nur dx9 support, ich mein das spiel muss in 2-3 wochen in die produktion und die beta soll sehr aktuell sein ergo müssten da schon dx10 und dx11 drin stecken weil man sowas nicht 2-3 wochen vor release macht.

auch wenn die renderpfade in dieser version "zufällig" deaktiviert wurden müsste es ein leichtes sein sie wieder zu aktivieren


----------



## MEndruszat (12. Februar 2011)

Crient schrieb:


> Danke pcgames, durch euch habe ich nem Kumpel von mir, der Crysis-Fanboy ist, von der geleakten Version erzählt und er hat sichs glatt geladen - nur wegen Euch ist Crytek einen Käufer weniger


   Bei dieser Logik stellen sich bei mir die Fussnägel nach oben.
1. Ein Krimineller (vielleicht auch mehrere) leaken die Betaversion.
2. RockPaperShotgun.com bringt eine Meldung darüber.
3. PCGames bringt eine Meldung über diese Meldung.
4. Du erzähltst einem Kumpel das PCGames eine Meldung zu einer Meldung gebracht hat.
5  Dein Kumpel saugt sich illegal diese Betaversion.
Und deine Schlussfolgerung daraus ist das PCGames an den Umsatzeinbußen von Crytek schuld ist?
Hat PCGames etwa eine Anleitung zum illegalen Download bereitgestellt, die ich übersehen habe?
Entweder wusste dein Freund schon wie man sich illegale Software aus dem Netz zieht oder du hast es ihm gezeigt und dich somit der Anstiftung zu kriminellen Handlungen schuldig gemacht.
Nach dieser Logik wäre die Tagesschau schuld am Afghanistan-Krieg. 

Grundsätzlich: Wer sich illegal Software aus dem Netz zieht kennt seine einschlägigen Internetseiten und wartet nicht bis auf PCGames eine Meldung darüber kommt. Und wer sie nicht kennt wird sie auch nach der Meldung von PCGames nicht kennen.


----------



## Comp4ny (12. Februar 2011)

Wirklich Spielen kann man allerdings diese Version nicht.
Ich konnte gerade mal den Anfang (im ......) Spielen. Aber sobald es richtig los geht, hat das Spiel die ersten Ladeprobleme usw usw.

Also man sollte nicht gleich voll Hoffnung saugen,
Ich habe sie wieder Gelöscht, weil es sich nicht lohnt zu Testen.


----------



## Krampfkeks (12. Februar 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Da ich nicht denke das noch eine PC Demo kommt, wird eben so getestet und entsprechend Gekauft wenn es gut ist. Alleine wegen des Multiplayers.


 http://www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2... 

Aber das du nicht denkst machst du, wie viele hier, mit deinen Absichten schon klar. Jeder flamt darüber das man den PC so benachteiligt was Kopierschutz etc. angeht  aber wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt zögert ihr keine sekunde. Glückwunsch ihr seid amtlich vollidioten


Gerade wenn Versionen früh leaken geht dem Publisher viel Geld verloren :/ siehe Assassins creed 1


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (12. Februar 2011)

Hiermit verfluche Ich alle Downloader und Seeder. Vor allem die Seeder. Und an all die Downloader. Wenn ihr ein Spiel wolllt, wartet auf die Demo (auch wenn sie nur für Konsole erscheint; aber jeder Zocker hat mindestens eine PS3 oder XBox 360 oder beides, und kann es antestenten), oder Test-& Gameplayvideos.  Wegen Leuten wie Euch werden immer weinger Spiele für PC programmiert.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (12. Februar 2011)

THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:


> ... (auch wenn sie nur für Konsole erscheint; aber jeder Zocker hat mindestens eine PS3 oder XBox 360 oder beides, und kann es antestenten),...



kannst du mir mal sagen warum ich so ein sondermüll namens konsole in meine hütte stellen soll? das wäre schwere verunreinigung und ich habe ein kind hier also bitte nicht so ein quatsch erzählen.


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (12. Februar 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... (auch wenn sie nur für Konsole erscheint; aber jeder Zocker hat mindestens eine PS3 oder XBox 360 oder beides, und kann es antestenten),...
> ...


   sorry, natürich meine ich "antesten". hab schon ein paar gläser whisky/cola intus. Und natürlich sollte jeder gamer /zocker eine Konele haben.


----------



## Krampfkeks (12. Februar 2011)

MEndruszat schrieb:


> 2. RockPaperShotgun.com bringt eine Meldung darüber.
> 3. PCGames bringt eine Meldung über diese Meldung.


   Vergiss Crytek nicht, sie haben es auch getweeted! Die Schuld liegt ganz klar bei Crytek!



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... (auch wenn sie nur für Konsole erscheint; aber jeder Zocker hat mindestens eine PS3 oder XBox 360 oder beides, und kann es antestenten),...
> ...


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (12. Februar 2011)

THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:


> Raffnek30000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Comp4ny (12. Februar 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Comp4ny schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da ich nicht denke das noch eine PC Demo kommt, wird eben so getestet und entsprechend Gekauft wenn es gut ist. Alleine wegen des Multiplayers.
> ...


Vielen vielen Lieben Dank. Ich fühle mich geehrt ein Vollidiot zu sein.   

Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir scheiss egal was du Denkst oder Sagst,
denn ich lade mir dennoch weiterhin nur Spiele runter, zu dennen es keine Demo gibt.
Ich kaufe keine Katze mehr im Sack, und stehe dazu.


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (12. Februar 2011)

THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:


> THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Raffnek30000 schrieb:
> ...


   die PS3 hat natürlich noch den Vorteil eines BluRay-Players.


----------



## JMRiehm (12. Februar 2011)

Max1809 schrieb:


> Ist schon sogut wie überall erschienen -* Crysis 2 Beta Multi5* - auf diversen Seiten und Foren


Genau das ist der Begriff, den ich nicht kannte  

JMR


----------



## Krampfkeks (12. Februar 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir scheiss egal was du Denkst oder Sagst,
> denn ich lade mir dennoch weiterhin nur Spiele runter, zu dennen es keine Demo gibt.
> Ich kaufe keine Katze mehr im Sack, und stehe dazu.


   Und dennoch ist es dir wichtig genug das du es kommentierst.

Man muss keine Katzen im Sack kaufen - dafür gibts Spielemagazine.


----------



## weisauchnicht (12. Februar 2011)

THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein Spiel wolllt, wartet auf die Demo (auch wenn sie nur für Konsole erscheint; aber jeder Zocker hat mindestens eine PS3 oder XBox 360 oder beides, und kann es antestenten), oder Test-& Gameplayvideos.  Wegen Leuten wie Euch werden immer weinger Spiele für PC programmiert.


  Komisch , ich kenne niemanden der eine Konsole hat.Ich finde jeder vernünftige zocker sollte einen PC haben!   Ich finde sogar , das jeder der eine Konsole hat dem PC indirekt mit schadet!   
Abgesehen davon , sagt mir ein gameplay video nicht wie es bei mir auf dem system läuft oder wie ich mit der steuerung zurecht komm. Ich hol mir Crysis 2 zwar eh nicht ,aber ich kann die stimmung der leute nachvollziehen die sich jetzt das spiel saugen um genau danach zu gucken.


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (12. Februar 2011)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ihr ein Spiel wolllt, wartet auf die Demo (auch wenn sie nur für Konsole erscheint; aber jeder Zocker hat mindestens eine PS3 oder XBox 360 oder beides, und kann es antestenten), oder Test-& Gameplayvideos.  Wegen Leuten wie Euch werden immer weinger Spiele für PC programmiert.
> ...


   natürlich habe ich neben einer ps3 auch einen mittlerweile midrange pc mit einem q6600, 4gb ram und einer gtx 285 (alle games laufen flüssig). aber ein zocker sollte neben einem pc auch eine konsole besitzen. ich werde mir auch die crysis 2 nano edition (pc) kaufen, nachdem ich bereits die collectors edition von crysis (pc) besitze.


----------



## ING (12. Februar 2011)

THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:


> aber ein zocker sollte neben einem pc auch eine konsole besitzen.


ja, als fußwärmer während er am pc zockt


----------



## THC-ZOIDBERG (12. Februar 2011)

ING schrieb:


> THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aber ein zocker sollte neben einem pc auch eine konsole besitzen.
> ...


   du hasst doch überhaupt keine ahnung...


----------



## wtf0815 (12. Februar 2011)

"mir wäre es lieber gewesen, wenn nicht öffentlich drüber berichten worden wäre"...wenn ich sowas schön höre. crytek hats selbst getwittert. also wenn beschweren, denn bitteschön direkt bei denen. außerdem fehlen bei der geleakten version (wie schon hier erwähnt) dx10/11, soweit ich weiß gibts auch irgendwann krass spiel/lade-bugs und mit fixes aus der scene für diese dinge ist bei solchen pre-releases auch meißt nich zu rechnen (zumindest gibt es momentan keine anzeichen dafür und meiner erfahrung nach wirds auch so bleiben).
für mich sieht das alles eindeutig nach nem pr-stunt aus. entweder um den hype zu schüren, nen vorwandt zu haben, um den veröffentlichungstermin weiter nach hinten zu schieben oder (wie hie rauch schon erwähnt) ordentlich auf die ach so bösen "raub"kopierer zu schimpfen und in zukunft dem pc den rücken zuzuwenden.
man muss sich einfach mal angucken, wieviele von diesen multimillionen $ projekten in den letzten 10 jahren merklich vor release geleakted wurden. das waren nich viele und so gut wie jedes mal sahen die versionen so aus, als wären sie absichtlich rausgehaunen und "beschnitten" worden. wobei ich bei assassins creed 1 der scene vllt sogar noch ne überdurchschnittlich hohe motivation, möglichst schnell und vllt auch vor release an ne version zu kommen, zutrauen würde, weil ubisoft da mit ihrem kopierschutz angefangen hat, mit dem sie sich im grunde nur ins eigene fleisch geschnitten haben...abgesehen von h.a.w.x. 2 wurden soweit ich weiß alle spiele gecrackt (und selbst da wurde erzählt, dass man wohl ser weit war, nur noch mehr zeit hätte reinstecken müssen...aber das spiel wollte sowieso niemand spielen und in der gleichen zeit standen halt auch ne menge neuer top-releases an).
ergo bezahlt/behandelt crytek seine mitarbeiter so schlecht, dass sie es für nötig halten ihrer firma und dem projekt, an dem sie seit jahren arbeiten, zu "schaden", crytek hat das ganze selbst in die wege geleitet oder die haben wirklich das pech gehabt und sich da nen nen unwahrscheinlich enthusiastisches mitglied der scene mit ins boot geholt (wobei man bei der option auch bedenken sollte, dass die beta nich von irgendeiner bekannten releasegroup released wurde, sondern "einfach so" per p2p in bittorrent reingeschmissen wurde..spricht nicht zwingend für gute kontakte zu irgendwelchen groups und dadurch erhöhte motivation)


----------



## MoeD (12. Februar 2011)

THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:


> weisauchnicht schrieb:
> 
> 
> > THC-ZOIDBERG schrieb:
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht was Du so an Kohle in Deinen A.... gepumpt bekommst, aber nicht jedem flattert das Geld so unter der Türschwelle durch, so dass er sich mal ebend einen High-End PC, eine Konsole (am besten dazu noch einen geilen Flachbildschirm) und die neusten Spiele für 50-100 EUR das Stück ins Wohnzimmer stellt.
Ist ja schön für Dich, dass Du es Dir leisten kannst, aber deswegen MUSS ein Zocker NOCH LANGE NICHT das gleiche Geld in der Tasche haben und darf sich nur dann Zocker nennen!


----------



## xphillx (12. Februar 2011)

JMRiehm schrieb:


> Max1809 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist schon sogut wie überall erschienen -* Crysis 2 Beta Multi5* - auf diversen Seiten und Foren
> ...


   Jetzt must du es nurnoch in google eingeben


----------



## crick42 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe Crytek und EA können das irgendwie wieder hinbiegen. Aber sagen wir es mal so, die die sich das spiel so oder so kaufen wollten werden es jetzt immer noch tun (werde es mir auch kaufen) und die die nur auf eine Möglichkeit warten, dass das Spiel gecrackt wird, die freut es jetzt, dass sie es früher zocken können. Sollen sie ihren Spass mit dem unfertigen Spiel haben.
Ich finds nur sehr Schade für Crytek, weil die das einzige gute Entwicklerstudio, in Sachen Shooter, in Deutschland sind und sowas sollte man meiner Meinung nach in Deutschland auch unterstützen.


----------



## Nihiletex (12. Februar 2011)

ToxicJesus schrieb:


> Nihiletex schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hätten sie mal die Beta bzw. die Demo nicht Xbox360 exklusiv veröffentlicht, dann wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht passiert.
> ...


"Beweisen" kann ich sowas nicht, darum habe ich auch nur eine Vermutung geäussert. Aber es ist doch wohl verständlich das sich die Szene um ein Spiel wie Crysis 2 bemüht, vorallem wenn PC Spielern trotz aller heuchlerischer Beteuerungen wieder die letzten sind die etwas zocken können.
Verhindern das es als "Raubkopie" auftaucht kann man es sowieso nicht, aber die Motivation das so früh zu leaken wäre sicher geringer wenn Crytek offener damit umgehen würde. Demo oder Betarelease und die Leute könnten es legal antesten.
Aber das wollen sie nicht, denn dann würden die PC Spieler sehen das sie wieder verarscht werden.

Solche Entwickler braucht kein Mensch. Hätte ich mir damals Crysis zum Vollpreis gekauft und nicht als billiges Bundle bei Steam hätte ich mich maßlos geärgert über die kurze Kampagne, einen sinnlosen Multiplayer Modus und fallengelassenem Support .
Hätte mir auch Crysis 2 gekauft, aber durch die Entwicklung werde ich das nun nicht tun. Billige Konsolenshooter brauche ich nicht, da warte ich lieber auf BC3, das verspricht wenigstens ein paar exklusive Features.


----------



## Metalhead99 (12. Februar 2011)

Alle Leute, die sich Spiele illigal downloaden, werden das auch tun ob jetzt eine Demo erscheint oder nicht. Ich bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel kaufe. Hätte eine Demo echt nicht schelcht gefunden, dann kann man schonmal ausprobieren ob das Game auf dem System läuft usw.. Nun ist die halbfertige Version geleakt worden, das kann man nicht mehr ändern, ich hoffe aber der finanzielle Schaden fällt für Crytek nicht so groß aus. Weil jetzt evtl doch mehr Leute auf die Idee kommen sich das Game zu saugen, anstatt zu kaufen.


----------



## iwanafugalot (12. Februar 2011)

Und??ausversehen????hahahahaaaaaa,wer glaubt den sowas noch???
ich bin überzeugt,das dies auch ein teil der strategie ist ,den einige firmen fahren...
das ist doch alles werbung für die....die illegalen dloader rennen heut oder morgen in ihren communitys rum und hypen das spiel,,auch wenns nich so der burner is,aber es is da und viel früher ,und da gibt es genügend ehrlich user die dann eine kaufbestättigung bekommen, und das ding ist geritzt.
Das ist WERBUNG...kein schaden.PUNKT


----------



## TobiasHome (12. Februar 2011)

Link zum illegalen Download bitte


----------



## salamandabiko (12. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß wo sehr viele Crysis 2 Beta Versionen existieren, jedoch poste ich den Link 100% nicht, denn das muss eine Katastrophe für Crytek und EA sein...
 und ich will die nicht unnötig schaden.

Das ist echt 'ne Schande ...

Und nein, ich habe das Spiel NICHT gedownloadet

Möchte nur damit sagen, dass das kein Gerücht mehr ist...


----------



## salamandabiko (12. Februar 2011)

iwanafugalot schrieb:


> Und??ausversehen????hahahahaaaaaa,wer glaubt den sowas noch???
> ich bin überzeugt,das dies auch ein teil der strategie ist ,den einige firmen fahren...
> das ist doch alles werbung für die....die illegalen dloader rennen heut oder morgen in ihren communitys rum und hypen das spiel,,auch wenns nich so der burner is,aber es is da und viel früher ,und da gibt es genügend ehrlich user die dann eine kaufbestättigung bekommen, und das ding ist geritzt.
> Das ist WERBUNG...kein schaden.PUNKT


 
Geile Strategie: Der Entwickler stellt die VOLLversion ins Netz rein (auch wenn die Version "nur" eine Beta ist)
damit keiner dann die final-version kauft.

Überleg erstmal was du schreibst...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2011)

salamandabiko schrieb:


> iwanafugalot schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und??ausversehen????hahahahaaaaaa,wer glaubt den sowas noch???
> ...


Ja, aber dann stellt sich die Frage, woher diese Version kommt?

- Ein böswilliger Mitarbeiter, der ihnen eins reinwürgen will?
- Jemand von der Presse oder irgendein Redakteur?

Ein normaler Spieler oder irgendein Warez-Group Heini hatte ja gar nicht die Möglichkeit, an so eine Version überhaupt ranzukommen. Das muss ja irgendjemand online gestellt haben, der direkt in Verbindung mit Crytek steht.


----------



## Ruffy10 (12. Februar 2011)

"[...] hätte eine Demo echt nicht schelcht gefunden, dann kann man schonmal ausprobieren ob das Game auf dem System läuft [...]"
So sehe ich das auch. Mir wäre die Demo auch lieber gewesen. Ich werde mir das Spiel trotzdem 100%ig kaufen nur möchte ich halt vorher sehen obs läuft.
cya


----------



## mimc1 (12. Februar 2011)

Jawohl


----------



## salamandabiko (12. Februar 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> salamandabiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> > iwanafugalot schrieb:
> ...


 
Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass das keine Strategie ist, um Geld mit dem Spiel zu machen.

Woher die Beta-Version kommt ist bis jetzt ein Rätsel, jedenfalls bin ich als Vorbesteller nicht gerade froh darüber.

Vom Mitarbeiter ist fast schon ausgeschlossen, denn der will auch irgendwie sein Lebensunterhalt bekommen. Und wenn dann Crytek mal pleite ist und ein paar Mitarbeiter rauskickt hat der "böswillige" Mitarbeiter nichts mehr davon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2011)

Hier gibts einen Kommentar von EA dazu: http://www.ea.com/crysis-2/blog/crysis-leak

_Crytek has been alerted that an early incomplete, unfinished build of 
Crysis 2 has appeared on Torrent sites.  Crytek and EA are deeply 
disappointed by the news. We encourage fans to support the game and the 
development team by waiting and purchasing the final, polished game on 
March 22.  Crysis 2 is still in development and promises to be the 
ultimate action blockbuster as the series’ signature Nanosuit lets you 
be the weapon as you defend NYC from an alien invasion.  Piracy 
continues to damage the PC packaged goods market and the PC development 
community._


----------



## Skaty12 (12. Februar 2011)

hehe, das wird teuer^^


----------



## Sven0815 (12. Februar 2011)

verdammt, es gibt dutzende Spiele denen ich das gegönnt hätte, jüngst TDU2, damit man vorher hört/liest wie halbfertig die Spiele sind und sich den Kauf am Patchday spart.
Crytec hat allerdings immer ordentliche Qualität abgeliefert, die haben´s echt nicht verdient. Mal hoffen das die Vollversion sich trotzdem gut verkauft.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (12. Februar 2011)

1) Ich glaube kaum, dass die Rechner mit denen die programmieren, am Internet hängen. Ergo: Reinhacken kann sich kein Schwein.

2)  Stalker und HL2 wurden auch geleakt. Stalker war purer Schrott. Alelrdings gab es in HL2 ein kleines Level, wo man mit der Gravitygun spielen konnte. UNGLAUBLICH fand ich es damals. Umso schneller wolte ich die Vollversionhaben!

3) Wer das spiel eh nicht kauft, saugt es. Ob nun diese Version oder Später zB bei Usenext. Wer das spiel sowieso kauft, ist neugirieg und saugt es jetzt. Problem, wenn er es schon kacke findet, kauft er es später vllt nicht.

Aber egal, wer das Spiel sowieso kauften würde, kauft es auch wenn er sichs jetzt saugt. 

4) Ob es nun gewollt ist oder nicht, das wird sowieso nie einer erfahren, auch bei 'nem offiziellen Statement nicht. Was WIRKLICH da hitner steckt,...tja....Verschwörungstheorie. 


gruß
jan


----------



## Sven0815 (12. Februar 2011)

JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> 1) Ich glaube kaum, dass die Rechner mit denen die programmieren, am Internet hängen. Ergo: Reinhacken kann sich kein Schwein.
> 
> 2)  Stalker und HL2 wurden auch geleakt. Stalker war purer Schrott. Alelrdings gab es in HL2 ein kleines Level, wo man mit der Gravitygun spielen konnte. UNGLAUBLICH fand ich es damals. Umso schneller wolte ich die Vollversionhaben!
> 
> ...


Die meisten Verkäufe hast doch zum Launch, vor allem wenn´s primär um SP geht. Seswegen ist es ja so wichtig das die geleakten / gecrackten Versionen bissi später kommen. Wenn die nicht in den Tauschbörsen auftauchen flamen die "Kiddis" 2 Tage im Forum, dann gehen sie in den Laden.


----------



## Comp4ny (12. Februar 2011)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> verdammt, es gibt dutzende Spiele denen ich das gegönnt hätte, jüngst TDU2, damit man vorher hört/liest wie halbfertig die Spiele sind und sich den Kauf am Patchday spart.
> Crytec hat allerdings immer ordentliche Qualität abgeliefert, die haben´s echt nicht verdient. Mal hoffen das die Vollversion sich trotzdem gut verkauft.


Gab es doch auch schon ne Woche vorher im Netz ^^


----------



## TryMission (12. Februar 2011)

" Wie es zu diesem Leak gekommen ist zurzeit noch unklar."
"Ob es nach diesem überraschenden und zugleich riesigen Leak zu einer Verschiebung ist unklar, allerdings nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich."

Was habt ihr immer alle gegen die Verben?


----------



## Zero399 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich werde mir diese Beta auf jeden Fall runterladen... Aber nicht um nicht für das Spiel bezahlen zu müssen, rein weil ich es 1.: nicht mehr abwarten kann bis es erscheint, 2.: mir einen Eindruck machen will wie sich das Spiel spielt. Ich verwende das sozusagen als große Demo. Zum Release kauf ich es mir natürlich...


----------



## HNRGargamel (12. Februar 2011)

JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> 2)  Stalker und HL2 wurden auch geleakt. Stalker war purer Schrott. Alelrdings gab es in HL2 ein kleines Level, wo man mit der Gravitygun spielen konnte. UNGLAUBLICH fand ich es damals. Umso schneller wolte ich die Vollversionhaben!


War derjenige, der HL2 "geklaut" hat  nicht Deutscher?! ^^

Ich bin stolz ein Deutscher zu sein....


----------



## He11banan (12. Februar 2011)

peinlich


----------



## HNRGargamel (12. Februar 2011)

He11banan schrieb:


> peinlich


Mach mal nicht mit deinen 21 Jahren einen auf Weltenverbesserer


----------



## xkoy (12. Februar 2011)

und durhc medien wie euch wird jetzt jeder Torrent anschmeißen oder diverse Foren aufsuchen und sich die beta ziehen, mich eingeschloßen. ihr pusht doch sowas erst !!

DANKE !!!


----------



## xkoy (12. Februar 2011)

9 GB und schon läufts


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Februar 2011)

Voll geil das Spiel, macht voll viel Spass ey! Also Leute kaufts euch!


----------



## boyclar (12. Februar 2011)

Alle die meinen, Crytek würde daadurch finazelle probleme kriegen wissen agr nicht warscheinlich dass sie mit dem spiel selber garnicht soviel verdienen, sondern mit der engine....


----------



## zombiefresser (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

@schalkmund und xkoy und die ganzen anderen saugerhonks......eure geistige armut schreit zum himmel....


----------



## lippianer (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

diese version soll sogar deutsch sein und eine voll version sein!>!


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



zombiefresser schrieb:


> @schalkmund und xkoy und die ganzen anderen saugerhonks......eure geistige armut schreit zum himmel....


   mimimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Metalhead99 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass eine VOLLVERSION kein DX10 und DX11 unterstützt xD
Und es klagen auch schon viele, die diese Verion geladen haben über Grafikfehler und sonstige Performanceprobleme. Also wird das definitiv keine Vollversion sein, auch der Publisher hat gesagt, dass es eine frühe Beta-Version ist.


----------



## Anubis1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

die leute, die sich so eine unfertige beta saugen, saugen sich später auch die fertige version aus diversen quellen für umme.

so betrachtet also kein verlust für Crytek bzw. EA, der nicht sowieso schon mit eingeplant werden muss...

allerdings muss ich mich einigen meiner vorrednern anschließen, die gegen diese meldung durch pcgames protestieren. man muss diesem verhalten wirklich nicht noch durch presse-aufmerksamkeit vorschub leisten.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Na hoffentlich wirkt sich das nicht negativ auf die Verkaufszahlen aus.



> und durhc medien wie euch wird jetzt jeder Torrent anschmeißen oder diverse Foren aufsuchen und sich die beta ziehen, mich eingeschloßen.


Ja, schieb die Schuld mal auf die anderen, dass du kriminell bist


----------



## HMCpretender (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Ist doch gut, so haben sie eine Menge Betatester. Und anders als sonst schon bevor das Spiel im Laden steht...


----------



## Lion2k7 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

SO kann man auch Werbung für ein Spiel machen, klasse EA.


----------



## baummonster (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Nen leak ändert mMn nur was an den Verkaufszahlen, wenn der fertige Titel eh nich allzuviel taugt. Dann entscheiden sich vielleicht einige, die es sich erst kaufen wollten und dann die beta sehen, doch noch dafür es nicht zu kaufen. Aber wenn das Spiel was taugt, dann verkauft es sich so oder so, siehe das bereits erwähnte Half-Life


----------



## Metalhead99 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, so haben sie eine Menge Betatester. Und anders als sonst schon bevor das Spiel im Laden steht...


   Ja, sie haben ne Menge Betatester, aber ich glaube kaum das die Leute, die sich die Verion laden, Feedback geben, was der eigentliche Sinn einer Betaversion ist, zu erfahren wie es auf den diversen Systemen läuft und dann genau an den Wünschen bzw. Fehlern zu arbeiten.


----------



## Odin333 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



baummonster schrieb:


> Nen leak ändert mMn nur was an den Verkaufszahlen, wenn der fertige Titel eh nich allzuviel taugt. Dann entscheiden sich vielleicht einige, die es sich erst kaufen wollten und dann die beta sehen, doch noch dafür es nicht zu kaufen. Aber wenn das Spiel was taugt, dann verkauft es sich so oder so, siehe das bereits erwähnte Half-Life


Aber von Half-life ist nur ein Scheissdreck im Internet gelandet, und nicht das ganze Spiel.
Anscheindend ist das einzige was dieser Beta fehlt ein paar Grafikbugs und ab un an ein paar hänger.

Da waren andere "fertige" Spiele wesentlich schlimmer (siehe Gothic 3, S.T.A.L.K.E.R usw.)

Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass dieser Leak grossen Schaden bringt.
1. wird das Hauptgeschäft auf den Konsolen gemacht und 2. galbe ich, dass es nur die saugen, die es sich bei Release auch gesaugt hätten. Die übliche Kopiererquote eben.

Blöd ist es nur für alle anderen, die noch bis März warten müssen. Aber damit hab ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



Odin333 schrieb:


> baummonster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nen leak ändert mMn nur was an den Verkaufszahlen, wenn der fertige Titel eh nich allzuviel taugt. Dann entscheiden sich vielleicht einige, die es sich erst kaufen wollten und dann die beta sehen, doch noch dafür es nicht zu kaufen. Aber wenn das Spiel was taugt, dann verkauft es sich so oder so, siehe das bereits erwähnte Half-Life
> ...


Öh, war nicht von Half Life einfach alles da?
Die haben doch die Entwicklung des Spiels komplett von vorne begonnen, das gesamte Konzept umgekrempelt, wegen des Leaks des Quellcodes.


----------



## UtC-4TuNe (12. Februar 2011)

Zero399 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir diese Beta auf jeden Fall runterladen... Aber nicht um nicht für das Spiel bezahlen zu müssen, rein weil ich es 1.: nicht mehr abwarten kann bis es erscheint, 2.: mir einen Eindruck machen will wie sich das Spiel spielt. Ich verwende das sozusagen als große Demo. Zum Release kauf ich es mir natürlich...


denkst du das das dann nicht kriminell ist? auch wenn du dir es kaufst....is ja so ähnlich wie damals der fall bei Earth2160 wo der eine das game gesaugt hat um zu schauen ob es auf seinen rechner läuft und kurzdanach (3 Tage) das game sich gekauft hat....2 wochen später kam nen brief vom anwalt mit einer saftigen rechnung und OBWOHL er den beleg vorweisen konnte das er sichs wirkllich gekauft hatte bestand der publisher auf die 500 euro strafe....


----------



## Skaty12 (12. Februar 2011)

Zero399 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir diese Beta auf jeden Fall runterladen... Aber nicht um nicht für das Spiel bezahlen zu müssen, rein weil ich es 1.: nicht mehr abwarten kann bis es erscheint, 2.: mir einen Eindruck machen will wie sich das Spiel spielt. Ich verwende das sozusagen als große Demo. Zum Release kauf ich es mir natürlich...


   Sehr schön dass du es so offen ins Forum (für jeden Sichtbar) reinschreibst. Ich hoffe bald kommt bei dir der Postbote mit nem schönen Brief vom örtlichen Anwalt ;P


----------



## wallix (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

cool 

Dann hab ich ja was zu tun...


----------



## Phone83 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Kann mir mal einer erklären ..wenn das die pc version sein soll warum da am laufenden band *hold >>>X<<< for pick up...und co steht?
für die die nen xbox pad nuten wollen OO wenn man schon die pc version nutzt?


----------



## Dancinator (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Ich werde mir diesen mist ganz bestimmt nicht runter saugen,da warte ich lieber bis es raus kommt und habt 1. das game legal und 2 hoffentlich spieltauglich.
Wer sich das runter saugt hat ein an der waffel


----------



## Odin333 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > baummonster schrieb:
> ...


Nein:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half-Life_2#Leak

Denkst du, dann würden nicht Mio. von Leuten heute noch das alternative HL2 spielen?


----------



## Phone83 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Sry wrong thred ^^


----------



## Morathi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Befürchtung: Einer der letzten ehemaligen Verfechter des PC-Spiels wird sich von dieser Plattform weiter entfernen...


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

BLOODY SCREEEEN!! SO REEEEEEAL!!!! Muahahahahahaaaaahahaha.


----------



## rex5000 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

ja und wo findet man die jetzt? ^^


----------



## The_Chosen (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Na, ob es Spaß macht eine Beta zu Zocken mag ich zu bezweifeln. Zumal ja bestimmt nicht alle Funktion vorhanden sind, wie z.B. Grafik Einstellungen & Co. Aber muss jeder selber wissen, ob er sich von einer Beta eine Meinung über die Final erlauben möchte. 
Hab die Xbox Demo angezockt und fand sie nicht schlecht. Ok, Steuerung mit Joypad ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, und Grafisch mit einem PC nicht haltbar.
Aber schade für Crytek, ehrlich.


Greetz 

The Chosen


----------



## The_Chosen (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



rex5000 schrieb:


> ja und wo findet man die jetzt? ^^


   Im Internet. Hier -> Crysis Betahttp://www.bka.de


Greetz

The Chosen


----------



## roym899 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

@rex5000 Auf diversen Downloadseiten, dessen Links hier nicht gern gesehen sind.

Mal zum Thema Verkaufszahlen: So ein Leak änder NICHTS. Wirklich GAR NICHTS, an den Verkaufszahlen eines Spiels. Alle Raubkopierer die es jetzt runterladen und nicht vorhaben es sich zu kaufen, hätten es genauso wenig am Release gekauft und halt dann erst runtergeladen.
Alle die das Spiel kaufen wollten werden es auch weiterhin tun. Vielleicht werden manche das auch runterladen und trotzdem kaufen. Also negativ wird sich das auf keinen Fall auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken. Das wäre extrem naiv das zu glauben.

Auch sind diese ganzen Moralapostel hier so lächerlich. Ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen das ihr noch nie irgendetwas bei rapidshare o.Ä. runtergeladen habt oder?! Das ihr euch jede CD kauft, euch jedes Spiel kauft, euch jede Shareware kauft... das glaube ich niemandem der im PCG Forum angemeldet ist. Das glaube ich höchstens jemandem der einfach keine Ahnung vom Internet hat und grade so seine E-Mails abrufen kann.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Bitter für CryTek und bitter für uns gesetzestreue Spieler. 
Das führt dann zu dingen wie verfrühten releases, unerträglichen Kopierschutzsystemen und steigenden Preisen 

Crysis 2 interessiert mich zwar nicht übermäßig, aber CryTek sind ein sympathisches Enticklerteam und EA hat bisher für meist gute PC Releases gesorgt. Ich hoffe nur, dass es dabei auch bleibt und die Preise nicht weiter steigen werden durch solche dummen aktionen


----------



## Fosgate28 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Würde auch sagen das es den Verkauf nicht beeinflusst man hat es bei CoD Black ops gesehen da wurde für die XBOX 360 die fertige Version aus dem Presswerk geklaut tauchte kurz darauf auf diversen Downloadseiten auf und trotzdem wurde das Spiel gekauft !!!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



roym899 schrieb:


> @rex5000 Auf diversen Downloadseiten, dessen Links hier nicht gern gesehen sind.
> 
> Mal zum Thema Verkaufszahlen: So ein Leak änder NICHTS. Wirklich GAR NICHTS, an den Verkaufszahlen eines Spiels. Alle Raubkopierer die es jetzt runterladen und nicht vorhaben es sich zu kaufen, hätten es genauso wenig am Release gekauft und halt dann erst runtergeladen.
> Alle die das Spiel kaufen wollten werden es auch weiterhin tun. Vielleicht werden manche das auch runterladen und trotzdem kaufen. Also negativ wird sich das auf keinen Fall auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken. Das wäre extrem naiv das zu glauben.


Ich denke schon, dass sich ein früher leak auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirkt. ein normaler Hack steht kurz nach erscheinen des Spiels in diversen einschlägigen Foren zum Download. Aber ein Leak so viel früher bedeutet, dass vllt. auch Fans des Spiels nicht länger widerstehen können. Vor allem wenn auch noch der Kopierschutz gleich mit ausgehebelt ist und der Multiplayer spielbar. Und es ist sehr fraglich, ob diese Leute, die das Spiel vllt. bei release gekauft hätten aber nun früher dran kommen, dann noch mal die 50-60 Euro berappen werden, für ein Spiel das sie schon haben und in vollem umfang und ohne einschränkungen spielen können. Und je länger der zeitraum zwischen leak und release ist, desto mehr werden es. Die notorischen Raubkopierer, hätten es nicht gekauft, richtig. aber so kommen halt noch andere dazu.



> Auch sind diese ganzen Moralapostel hier so lächerlich. Ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen das ihr noch nie irgendetwas bei rapidshare o.Ä. runtergeladen habt oder?! Das ihr euch jede CD kauft, euch jedes Spiel kauft, euch jede Shareware kauft... das glaube ich niemandem der im PCG Forum angemeldet ist. Das glaube ich höchstens jemandem der einfach keine Ahnung vom Internet hat und grade so seine E-Mails abrufen kann.


Das allermeiste. Bei mir stehen ca. 200 original CDs und ungefähr ebensoviele orignial Spiele. Nur weil ich weiß wie ich an Inhalte illegal rankomm, heisst es nicht, dass ich das auch nutze.


----------



## rex5000 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

@romy899, @the_chosen:
ich hab mich vertan ich dachte es handle sich um die Multiplayer beta.
eine Betaversion des Spiels ist natürlich total uninteressant. da warte ich lieber noch.
ich hab das spiel eh schon vorbestellt aber ich dachte mir dass ein kleiner vorab Einblick ganz nett wäre. 
Kommt eigentlich noch eine PC Demo?


----------



## rider210 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

och mano bitte nicht!
Ich bewunder ja die arbeit der einzelnen release groups, wie sie es jedesmal schaffen kopierschütze und spiele noch vor release zu veröffentlichen, ABER:
Können sie es sich nicht untereinander beweisen indem sie die releases intern verschicken, anstatt diese public zu machen? 
Ich mein welcher entwickler legt den noch arbeit in ein spiel wenn dies kein gewinn mehr abwirft?
der grundgedanke liegt doch darin, dass man als psieler das produkt einer abzockerfirma erst testen kann oder?!
das ist doch bei einem meisterwerk wie crysis nicht im geringsten der fall!


----------



## Odin333 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass sich ein früher leak auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirkt. ein normaler Hack steht kurz nach erscheinen des Spiels in diversen einschlägigen Foren zum Download. Aber ein Leak so viel früher bedeutet, dass vllt. auch Fans des Spiels nicht länger widerstehen können.


Wenn das Spiel schlecht wäre vielleicht, wenn es ferig wäre, vielleicht, wenn es Bugfrei wäre, auch dann vielleicht.
Aber im Aktuellen Zustand, werden es die Fans vielleicht testen und sich auf die fertige Version aus der Originalverpackung freuen.

Ich zieh mir gerade die ganzen Youtube-Videos rein und ich muss sagen, ich bin wirklich absolut begeistert - die Anfangsszene sieht etwas wie von CoD MW1 geklaut aus, aber die Action, die Atmosphäre, das Leveldesign, die Details und das Gameplay stellen meiner Meinung einfach alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten.

Ich hab mir auch Sorgen um die Grafik gemacht - auch deshalb, wei Crytek immernoch keine PC-Gameplay-Szenen oder Screenshots gezeigt hat.

Und ich verwette meinen Hut, dass sich das Spiel auch auf PC millionenfach verkaufen und die Endtäuschung von Crytek über die Crysis1-Verkäufe wieder mehr als wett machen wird.



> Das allermeiste. Bei mir stehen ca. 200 original CDs und ungefähr ebensoviele orignial Spiele. Nur weil ich weiß wie ich an Inhalte illegal rankomm, heisst es nicht, dass ich das auch nutze.


eben, "nur" das allermeiste.


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> BLOODY SCREEEEN!! SO REEEEEEAL!!!! Muahahahahahaaaaahahaha.



*g*
Die Scheisse geht mir jetzt auch immer durch den Kopf.Und schon nimmt man solche Shooter etwas weniger ernst.


----------



## Zero399 (12. Februar 2011)

UtC-4TuNe schrieb:


> Zero399 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich werde mir diese Beta auf jeden Fall runterladen... Aber nicht um nicht für das Spiel bezahlen zu müssen, rein weil ich es 1.: nicht mehr abwarten kann bis es erscheint, 2.: mir einen Eindruck machen will wie sich das Spiel spielt. Ich verwende das sozusagen als große Demo. Zum Release kauf ich es mir natürlich...
> ...


Ich weiß, dass es immer noch nicht legal ist. Und mir tut es auch leid für die Entwickler, dass diese Beta im Internet gelandet ist. Ich habs mir (vor deinem Kommentar) dann übrigens noch mal anders überlegt, und werde sie mir jetzt nicht mehr runterladen... Den Ausdruck "kriminell" würde ich übrigens nicht verwenden, hört sich an als hätte man ein Verbrechen begangen wenn man was runtergeladen hat. (Ist ein Vergehen für die dies nicht wissen). Und die ganzen Raubkopierer da draußen, ich hoffe für euch, dass jeder Einzelne erwischt wird.


----------



## Gerry (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



rider210 schrieb:


> och mano bitte nicht!
> Ich bewunder ja die arbeit der einzelnen release groups, wie sie es jedesmal schaffen kopierschütze und spiele noch vor release zu veröffentlichen, ABER:
> Können sie es sich nicht untereinander beweisen indem sie die releases intern verschicken, anstatt diese public zu machen?


Da waren keine Release-Groups am Werk. Da ist intern was schief gegangen bei Crytek.


@ zero399: 
Das nächste Mal vielleicht zuerst denken und dann posten.
Hat den Vorteil, dass man später nicht so kindisch revidieren muss.  :p


----------



## ING (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



xkoy schrieb:


> Wenns mir gefällt kauf ich es sowieso, weil MP sowieso nur mit key geht, also geh mal vom gas du flasche...


du hast schon mitgekriegt das auch die masterkeys fürn mp im leak enthalten sind?


----------



## He11banan (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

All die Leute die sich das jetzt saugen müssen sich nicht wundern wenn Crytek/EA beim nächsten Crysis den PC aussen vor lassen.
Vielleicht mal ein bisschen weiter denken als "boah das Spiel ist so cool, ich kann nicht warten."


----------



## cydrake (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Ich hab grade über 1,5 Stunden nem 'polnischen Spieler über Xfire im HD Stream dabei zugesehen wie er(oder sie) Crysis 2 spielt, muß die Betaversion gewesen sein, weil überall Debugzeug im Bild war und "For Crytek Internal use only" im Bild stand.

Leider kommt das Spiel, von dem was ich gesehen habe, Farcry im Punkto open world nicht mal ansatzweise nach, die meiste Zeit würd man durch schlauchartige Abschnitte gejagt, es gibt aber immer wieder taktische 2. Wege. Irgentwie kam mir das Game wie SyFy-CoD vor, gut inszeniert, die Grafik(leider nur DX9, anscheinend läst sich DX10/11 in der beta nicht aktivieren) ist bombe. Aber irgentwie springt bei mir der Funke nicht über.

Ich werd noch die mögliche OpenBeta abwarten, w.g MP, aber bis jetzt fixt mich der SP überhauot nicht.


----------



## N7ghty (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



He11banan schrieb:


> All die Leute die sich das jetzt saugen müssen sich nicht wundern wenn Crytek/EA beim nächsten Crysis den PC aussen vor lassen.
> Vielleicht mal ein bisschen weiter denken als "boah das Spiel ist so cool, ich kann nicht warten."


   Aber die Leute die es sich jetzt saugen, hätten es sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach sowieso nicht gekauft bzw. testen das Spiel an und entscheiden dann, ob sie es kaufen oder nicht
Also dürfte kaum ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstehen. Ob es jetzt eine Version gibt oder erst zu Release des Spiels dürfte kaum relevant für die Verkaufszahlen sein.


----------



## Zero399 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



Gerry schrieb:


> rider210 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > och mano bitte nicht!
> ...


Naja, so kindisch war das eigentlich nicht^^ Hab nur meine Meinung geändert. (:


----------



## genFlame (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

das nenn ich mal werbung


----------



## Livxer (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Und auf der Startseite ploppt ein riesiges Banner auf mit Crysis 2 Vorbestellung ;D


----------



## dibolein (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Ab März ist die Betaversion auch käuflich zu erwerben 
Ne, sorry. Das is Werbung sonst gar nix. Letzten Endes landet das Game so oder so in den Tauschbörsen. Und wer kaufen will tuts, unabhängig davon.


----------



## Woxge (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



He11banan schrieb:


> All die Leute die sich das jetzt saugen müssen sich nicht wundern wenn Crytek/EA beim nächsten Crysis den PC aussen vor lassen.
> Vielleicht mal ein bisschen weiter denken als "boah das Spiel ist so cool, ich kann nicht warten."


   Haha, guter Witz. Da sollte Crytek/EA mal auf seine eigenen Mitarbeiter (oder Ex-Mitarbeiter, man hört da ja so einiges) aufpassen. Das Ding wurde ja so ziemlich sicher von einer internen Person geleakt.

Schön scheinheilig, das dann auf die "bösen" PC Gamer zu schieben und den PC das nächste mal aussen vor zu lassen.


----------



## Brain23 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

und ich dachte schon pc demo s sind out 0o


----------



## tommy301077 (13. Februar 2011)

Febrezi schrieb:


> Scheiss Hacker und Raubkopierer. Die machen die ganze Branche kaputt. Ist echt zum Kotzen sowas.


   Ich nem mal deinen Kommentar, weil er kurz und treffend ist.
Allerdings frage ich mich, wie blauäugig hier einige an das Thema herangehen. Es gibt Zocker, die haben das Game ohne es je selbst gespielt zu haben nur aus dem guten Bauchgefühl heraus schon vorbestellt und nutzen diesenLeak jetzt einfach dazu, um herauszufinden, ob sich diese Gefühl bestätigt und das gute Stück Software auch vernüftig läuft. Ich jedenfalls ziehe meine Bestellung NICHT zurück und freue mich auf das ganz legale Vergnügen mit Crysis 2.

Ach ja...gesaugt hab ich mir das Teil nicht, aber von den Erfahrungsberichten, welche man überall im Netz findet, sehr profitiert.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



He11banan schrieb:


> All die Leute die sich das jetzt saugen müssen sich nicht wundern wenn Crytek/EA beim nächsten Crysis den PC aussen vor lassen.
> Vielleicht mal ein bisschen weiter denken als "boah das Spiel ist so cool, ich kann nicht warten."



ich habe deine aussage mal zitiert, aber es gibt ja mehrere die genau dies als kernaussage posten.

das ist total honkig! die wollen geld verdienen und aus diesem grunde werden sie spiele auch weiterhin für den pc raus bringen. und rate mal was passieren würde wenn niemand mehr für die pcplattform spiele produzieren würde? GENAU alle die weiterhin wirklich zocken wollen würden konsolen kaufen und dann dort kopieren, das hat nix mit der plattform zu tun sondern damit das die leute spiele kopieren wollen aus verschiedenen gründen.

vieleicht mal erst nachdenken bevor man sich zu irgendwas eine meinung bildet, auch wenn hier die meisten wohl sehr jung sind heisst dasd nicht das ihr euer hirn daueroffline schalten müsst


----------



## xkoy (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Ich weiß das die keys dabei sind, nur wielange denn. MP geht sowieso nich richtig... So oder so landets in jeder Börze.... Ich sags nochmal, wenns mir gefällt kauf ich es sowieso, wobei ich lieber auf bf3 warte, das ist sowieso scho vorbestellt 

Das is einfach ne nette Werbung für crytek, so oder so haben die dadurch vielleicht 1000 verkaufte versionen weniger, für die die offline zocken. Das Game ist ja nichtmal richtig stabil..


----------



## Raffnek30000 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



xkoy schrieb:


> Das Game ist ja nichtmal richtig stabil..


das ist etwas untertrieben, es läuft unterirdisch! es ist schliesslich garnicht fertig  keine sau hat wirklich interesse daran es ist nur ein lückenfüller bis es gelauncht wird ^^


----------



## Raptor (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



tommy301077 schrieb:


> Febrezi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Scheiss Hacker und Raubkopierer. Die machen die ganze Branche kaputt. Ist echt zum Kotzen sowas.
> ...


Wenigsten scheint es noch Leute hier zu geben die ihr Hirn einschalten. Es tut mir leid wenn ich das so drastisch sagen muss aber hier auf Schwarzkopierer und Releasegroups zu schimpfen ist sowas von daneben und zeugt davon das gewiße Personen einfach nur Sachen nachplappern anstatt ihr Hirn einzuschalten und mal selber zu einer eigenen Meinung zu kommen. Sowas regt mich echt tierisch auf      .
Das Spiel wurde von keiner Releasegroup ins Netz gestellt sondern vermutlich von einem Crytek- oder EA -Mitarbeiter, bzw. einem ehemaligen Mitarbeiter. Wer sich das Spiel aktuell zieht will vielleicht erstmal testen und ist nicht perse ein Schwarzkopierer. Das Leck was sich hier auf tut hat perse nichts mit einer Plattform zu tun, in diesem Fall den PC, irgendwelchen Releasegroups oder Schwarzkopierern. So ein Leck kann auch bei jedem anderen Spiel und jeder anderen Plattform auftreten. Die Fehler sollten hier also erstmal intern gesucht werden. 
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es drei möglich Gründe für dieses Leck:
Ein (Ex)Mitarbeiter von Crytek/EA ist stinksauer und will der Firma was schlechtes
Die Konkurrenz hat jemanden dafür bezahlt um Schaden zu verursachenEA will kostenlose Werbung betreiben
Für mich persönlich scheint Punkt 1 oder 3 am wahrscheinlichsten. Auf jedenfall hat EA jetzt eine Werbung ohne Ende den Crysis 2 ist auf der ganzen Welt in aller Munde. Auf Youtube werden Videos en masse zu Crysis 2 veröffentlicht usw.. Um diese Aufmerksamkeit mit Werbung zu erzielen hätte EA schon sehr sehr viel Geld ausgeben müssen.



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> He11banan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > All die Leute die sich das jetzt saugen müssen sich nicht wundern wenn Crytek/EA beim nächsten Crysis den PC aussen vor lassen.
> ...


Du hast vollkommen Recht zumal dieses Leck nichts mit dem PC als Plattform zu tun hat (siehe oben). So ein Leck hätte auch für XBox oder Playstation 3 passieren können. 



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> xkoy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Game ist ja nichtmal richtig stabil..
> ...


Aber genau das ist doch eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis von Crytek, *WENN *das wirklich die Betaversion ist. MMn muss eine Beta stabil laufen und darf sich nicht soviele Schwächen bezüglich Textur etc. erlauben. Weil die Zeit bis zum pressen der CD's nur noch gering ist kann man hier leider wieder davon ausgehen das der Spieler als Betatester missbraucht wird und eine wirklich stabile und vernünftige Version erst einen Monat später verfügbar ist. Die Frage ist allerdings welchen Stand die Version im Internet hat, ich hoffe nicht das es wirklich Betastadiumstand hat.


----------



## Odin333 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

1. finde ich es richtig beschissen, dass sie bereits zwei Monate vor Release mehrere  zusätzliche Maps für den Multiplayer bereits ferig gestellt haben, diese aber als DLC verkaufen.

2. habe ich langsam das Gefühl, dass Crytek die Beta bewusst selbst veröffentlicht hat.
Oder warum ist das erste Material das man von der PC-Version zu Gesicht bekommt aus diesem Leak? Und das knapp einen Monat vor Release?

Crytek hat für den PC bis jetzt praktisch 0 Werbung gemacht und dann auf einmal eine deratrtige Panne?

Wers glaubt....


----------



## dohderbert (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

naja der leak könnte schon gewollt sein..

So oder so hätten es die Leute gekauft, die es kaufen wollten und die die es illegal herunterladen wollten, hätten es auch so getan..
Somit hat EA mega Werbung. Ich frag mich immer, wer hat was von dem ganzen.. EA !


----------



## DestinysHand (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Ich fände es vollkommen in Ordnung solche Versionen einfach vorab mit einem fetten Trojaner auszustatten der nur durch eine Hand voll Mitarbeiter ausgeschaltet werden kann !
Alle anderen sollten nichts davon erfahren!
So könnte man schön die Verantwortlichen rauspicken eingrenzen und aus dem Verkehr ziehen!!!
Echt ne Sauerei ,weil für mich als Gamer kotzt es an wenn die Möglichkeit besteht das durch Einnahmenseinbussen den Entwicklern am Ende Geld fehlen würde ,welches mit in die Entwicklung geflossen wäre!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Hier gibt es ja durchaus einige Stimmen, die den Leak als viralen Werbezug von EA betrachten, der viel kostenlose Werbung bringt. Meiner Meinung nach, hat diese Sicht 2 Haken:

1. CryTek / EA geht durchaus geld durch die Lappen, von den Spielern die sich das Spiel wohl gekauft hätten und es jetzt nicht mehr tun. Wie schon gesagt, der notorische Raubkopierer hätte es eh nicht gekauft, es wird aber genug andere geben, die es gekauft hätten aber nun nicht noch 50-60 Eu für nen spiel ausgeben wollen, dass sie schon durchgespielt haben. 
2. Warum sollte EA ein komplettes Spiel online Stellen? Es ist wirklich riesiger Aufwand ne Single- / Multiplayer Demo zu erstellen. Für die XBox gibts bereits eine, die Portierung dürfte nicht das riesen Problem sein. Eine weitere möglichkeit wäre eine closed Beta mit 1000-2000 Spielern, ähnlich wie bei C&C4 geschehen. Damit hätten dann auch die PC Spiele bewegte Bilder, Videos. Das Spiel bliebe in der Diskussion ohne größeres finanzielles Risiko durch Raubkopien. 

Wahrscheinlich ist ein Leak durch einen unzufriedenen Mitarbeiter, oder ein Angriff von außen auf die Systeme von CryTek. Releasegroups etc. haben damit allerdings mal wirklich eher nix zu tun. Da gehts ja mehr um das Aushebeln eines Kopierschutzes.


----------



## wallix (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



dohderbert schrieb:


> naja der leak könnte schon gewollt sein..
> 
> So oder so hätten es die Leute gekauft, die es kaufen wollten und die die es illegal herunterladen wollten, hätten es auch so getan..
> Somit hat EA mega Werbung. Ich frag mich immer, wer hat was von dem ganzen.. EA !


Seh ich auch so,

bis gestern hat kein Mensch über Crysis 2 gesprochen. Alle Welt redete über Battlefield 3 und Skyrim
Und nun BOOOMMM Crysis hier Crysis da. Sowas nennt man PR.

Wichtig, für EA und Crytek, wird ja eh der Konsolen-Verkauf sein und da gibt es ja kein leak... komisch 


Oder ???


----------



## Odin333 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ja durchaus einige Stimmen, die den Leak als viralen Werbezug von EA betrachten, der viel kostenlose Werbung bringt. Meiner Meinung nach, hat diese Sicht 2 Haken:
> 
> 1. CryTek / EA geht durchaus geld durch die Lappen, von den Spielern die sich das Spiel wohl gekauft hätten und es jetzt nicht mehr tun. Wie schon gesagt, der notorische Raubkopierer hätte es eh nicht gekauft, es wird aber genug andere geben, die es gekauft hätten aber nun nicht noch 50-60 Eu für nen spiel ausgeben wollen, dass sie schon durchgespielt haben.
> 2. Warum sollte EA ein komplettes Spiel online Stellen? Es ist wirklich riesiger Aufwand ne Single- / Multiplayer Demo zu erstellen. Für die XBox gibts bereits eine, die Portierung dürfte nicht das riesen Problem sein. Eine weitere möglichkeit wäre eine closed Beta mit 1000-2000 Spielern, ähnlich wie bei C&C4 geschehen. Damit hätten dann auch die PC Spiele bewegte Bilder, Videos. Das Spiel bliebe in der Diskussion ohne größeres finanzielles Risiko durch Raubkopien.
> ...


Da gibt es nur ein Problem:

Das Spiel entspricht in keinster Weise der Qualität des fertigen Crysis2. Wer es also gekauft hätte und es nun gedownloadet hat, wir es sich immernoch kaufen wollen, alleine um das fertige Spiel zu haben.

Das Geld für die Demo kann sich EA nun auch sparen.


----------



## der-jan (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



wallix schrieb:


> dohderbert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > naja der leak könnte schon gewollt sein..
> ...


  ist es denn wirklich so, daß "die ganze welt" seit dem leak über crysis 2 redet?
ich mein, daß in nem deutschen forum bei dem thema sich ein paar leute zusammenfinden, die das total interessant finden ist klar 
aber geht es denn in britischen, us amerikanischen, japanischen foren auch "hoch her"???


----------



## wallix (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



der-jan schrieb:


> wallix schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dohderbert schrieb:
> ...


    Ich denke schon, zumindest  im Bereich der elektronischen Unterhaltung.

Laut EA soll Crysis das neue Halo werden.
EA hat Millionen in das Spiel gepumpt und will es mit sicherheit  nicht nur in Deutschland verkaufen. 

Kann aber auch sein das ich mich Irre.

Ich habe es nur so im gefühl das der leak eine PR-Aktion ist. Beweisen kann ich es nicht und wir werden es mit sicherheit niemls erfahren


----------



## TCPip2k (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Nelson: HA HA!


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

PR-Gag
ja klar   

Mal Ehrlich, wenn das einer wäre, ich würde den Dealer verkloppen, weil der das Koks des Werbefutzies mit zuviel Backpulver gestreckt hat und dann den Werbefutzie selber für die Dümmste Aktion EVER
Denn so eine Unfertige Beta Version schadet wohl viel eher als wie das es einen Verkaufsbonus bekommt weil man im Gespräch ist, was ich auch für kein gutes/sau dummes Ziel ist, weil wenn ich mir das Ding dann nicht kaufe, hat die Aktion ihr Ziel verfehlt


----------



## protek (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Das wär wohl die schlechteste PR die ich je gesehen habe. Eine Entwicklerstudio schadet sich dadurch finanziell extrem wenn schon vor dem offz. Release die Möglichkeit besteht sich die Ware für Lau zu holen. Was ihr nicht versteht ist das man über Crysis 2 gar nicht sprechen muss, die meisten wissen schon das es kommt. Man muss nicht gleich alles Hypen damit es auch genug Käufer findet.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

man leute, lest ihr eigentlich auch mal? oder schreibt ihr standartmnässig nur müll ohne nach zu denken geschweige denn den artikel und/oder die kommentare zu lesen?

es gibt keinen finanziellen schaden! es gibt auch keine funktionierende version für lau! das ist eine UNFERTIGE BETA!

sie funktioniert garnicht richtig, auch wenn sie in dem sinne vollständig ist, ist sie total buggy. und NIEMAND wird diese version länger als einen monat testen.

wann schnallt ihr das endlich mal?


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> man leute, lest ihr eigentlich auch mal? oder schreibt ihr standartmnässig nur müll ohne nach zu denken geschweige denn den artikel und/oder die kommentare zu lesen?
> 
> es gibt keinen finanziellen schaden! es gibt auch keine funktionierende version für lau! das ist eine UNFERTIGE BETA!
> 
> ...


Nein
das ist kein Schaden wenn sich einer das Spiel aufgrund der Beta nicht kauft


----------



## Metalhead99 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Enisra schrieb:


> Raffnek30000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > man leute, lest ihr eigentlich auch mal? oder schreibt ihr standartmnässig nur müll ohne nach zu denken geschweige denn den artikel und/oder die kommentare zu lesen?
> ...


Ich glaube worauf Raffnek30000 hinweisen wollte war, dass die Leute die sich das Game jetzt laden, das auch tun wenn es released wäre. Aber ich glaube das wurde schon oft gesagt und jeder hat eine andere Meinung darüber. Wenn es sich aufgrund dieser Beta manche Leute nicht kaufen, dann ist das ein Schaden. Aber ich glaube die Leute, die sich das Game kaufen wollten, werden das auch weiterhin tun. Deshalb ist es abzuwarten, was die Verkaufszahlen sagen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur ein Problem:
> 
> Das Spiel entspricht in keinster Weise der Qualität des fertigen Crysis2. Wer es also gekauft hätte und es nun gedownloadet hat, wir es sich immernoch kaufen wollen, alleine um das fertige Spiel zu haben.
> 
> Das Geld für die Demo kann sich EA nun auch sparen.



Trägt aber auch das finanzielle Risiko das durch Leute entsteht die sich die Beta gesaugt haben und es eben nicht kaufen. So ein Leak ist für ein Publisher und ein Entwickler ne katastrophe. natürlich wird sich das ding immer noch wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Bei nem AA Titel ist das ganze vllt. nicht existenz bedrohend, aber es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Wenn EA das wirklich gewollt hätte, dann hätten sie auch ne Open Beta starten und ein oder 2 Singleplayer Missionen als Demo veröffentlichen können. Das kostet eben kein oder kaum Geld, und bringt die gleiche aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Metalhead99 schrieb:


> Ich glaube worauf Raffnek30000 hinweisen wollte war, dass die Leute die sich das Game jetzt laden, das auch tun wenn es released wäre. Aber ich glaube das wurde schon oft gesagt und jeder hat eine andere Meinung darüber. Wenn es sich aufgrund dieser Beta manche Leute nicht kaufen, dann ist das ein Schaden. Aber ich glaube die Leute, die sich das Game kaufen wollten, werden das auch weiterhin tun. Deshalb ist es abzuwarten, was die Verkaufszahlen sagen.


Das ist die 08/15-Standart-Ausrede und nun mal auch nur das, eine *Ausrede*
Das kann man jetzt mal so als Meinung da stehen lassen, aber dass das pauschal gelten soll ist mehr als Naiv


----------



## Masterstrike23 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

Mhhh mal ne doofe frage kenne mich mit games und co nicht so gut aus......... : /
Was bedeutet Masterkey für den Onlinemodus?
Und in wiefern sollte man das nicht noch ändern können ?
(wobei der mutiplayer doch  noch garnicht geht)?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> das ist total honkig! die wollen geld verdienen und aus diesem grunde werden sie spiele auch weiterhin für den pc raus bringen. und rate mal was passieren würde wenn niemand mehr für die pcplattform spiele produzieren würde? GENAU alle die weiterhin wirklich zocken wollen würden konsolen kaufen und dann dort kopieren, das hat nix mit der plattform zu tun sondern damit das die leute spiele kopieren wollen aus verschiedenen gründen.


Das Problem an deiner Aussage ist nur: es stimmt nicht. Das große Geld wird in der Regel mit Multiplattformtitel & dann auf Konsolen verdient.

Natürlich gibt es löbliche Ausnahmen, wie z.B. ein Anno oder ggf. Siedler. Aber schau dir doch einfach mal die Verkaufszahlen an. In Deutschland freut man sich über 100.000 verkaufte Einheiten bei einem PC Spiel, darüber lachen die "global player" mit ihren Millionen Verkäufen im Bereich "Konsole" nur.

Des Weiteren, die Älteren werden sich erinnern, hat sich Crytek damals negativ über Konsolen geäußert, und wie man dem PC die Stange halten wird.

Jetzt kommt Crysis 2 ( CryEngine³ ) optimiert für Konsolen & ich reibe meine grandiose Glaskugel und kann dir folgendes mitteilen:

Die Verkäufe von Crysis 2 werden auf Konsole höher sein.
Versprochen. 

Außerdem muss ich immer grinsen wenn behauptet wird, "die da auf Konsolen kopieren auch". Mag sein, allerdings sprechen die Verkaufszahlen eine deutliche(re) Sprache und, als Beispiel, haben sehr viele 360 Besitzer einen Live Account. Mit Live hat MS eine wirklich gute Kundenbindung geschaffen und überlegen aus diesem Grund dreimal, ob sie ihre Konsole modifizieren.



> vieleicht mal erst nachdenken bevor man sich zu irgendwas eine meinung bildet, auch wenn hier die meisten wohl sehr jung sind heisst dasd nicht das ihr euer hirn daueroffline schalten müsst


Welch wahre Worte.


----------



## JohnnyCarrera (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Ist das dann auch online spielbar?

Also das mit dem spiele kopieren und dem schaden der dadurch entsteht ist immer so ne sache. ich finde man kann das nicht ausrechnen und auch keine zahlen dafür festlegen. 
ich weis jedenfalls dass ich mir für ne konsole keine spiele kaufen würde, obwohl ich ne 360 hab (meine alte xbox hatte n modchip, und in meiner nähe war ne videothek, der chip hat 100 euro mit einbau gekostet) weil die sind immer schlechter und dennoch teurer. 
wenn ich die möglichkeit spiele runterzuladen nicht hätte, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich sie mir dann kaufen würde, im gegenteil, dann würde ich mir nichtmal die in meinen augen total überteuerte hardware für meine mühle kaufen, sondern alles geld direkt ins motorrad, wohnung oder ähnliches stecken.
außerdem ist es so, dass ich mir sehrwohl spiele kaufe wenn ich sie für gut empfinde.
ich besitze zb die orange box von halflife, ein paar COD's, Bf BC2 und bestimmt noch 7 oder 8 andere moderne titel, die ich mir alle gekauft habe, nachdem ich sie illegal geladen und gezoggt habe.
ich bin nämlich durchaus bereit für qualität zu bezahlen, als ich noch keine kohle durchs arbeiten hatte, war das allerdings anders. vllt wäre ich ja heute garkein gamer wenn ich damals nicht schon lauter spiele für umme gezoggt hätte.

die sollten sich also mal gut überlegen wer hier der böse ist und welcher schaden tatsächlich durch illegale downloads angerichtet wird, im endeffekt ist der werbeeffekt warscheinlich noch größer, wenn man bedenkt was konventionelle werbung im fernsehen oder so kostet, dann sind ein paar nicht verkaufte titel warscheinlich spottbillig.
das ist meine meinung zu dem thema, wenn crysis 2 geil ist kauf ichs mir. wenns scheiße is und ichs mir trotzdem hätte kaufen müssen, wäre ich nur sauer.
ist mit der musik industrie das gleiche.


----------



## Nilssont27 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



JohnnyCarrera schrieb:


> Ist das dann auch online spielbar?
> 
> [...]


   Über Tunngle / Hamachi/etc. ja.


----------



## Gustav2008 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Eine total verbugte Beta, die nur DX9 Rendering hat, naja, ich glaube Spielspaß ist defintiv etwas anderes. Bilder, Videos usw. die im Umlauf sind, zeigen aber deutlich, es ist ein Konsolenspiel, da sieht der 1. Teil, zumindest grafisch, besser aus. Für die aus der beta geleakten Screens und Videos, zumindest die paar die ich gesehen habe, muss ich echt sagen, da sieht die schon etwas angestaubte UT3 Engine mindestens genausogut aus, wenn nicht sogar besser.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

das könnte schon sein das die verkaufszahlen bei den konsolöen höher ausfällt, ist doch aber nicht relevant. es geht darum das behauptet wird das auf dem mpc ach so viel kopiert wird und konsolen das wundermittel dagegen ist.

das ist schlicht falsch, es gibt keine sichere konsole und wenn die raubmörderkopierer am pc keine spiele mehr bekommen kopieren sie ebven konsolenspiele wenn sie den unbedingt videospiele spielen wollen. wir sprechen hier schliesslich von einem expliziten personenkreis und wenn der sich vom pc zur konsole verlagert ist es dort das selbe in grün.

ich kann so ziemlich jedes videospiel für jede konsole runterladen wenn ich denn wollen würde. aus diesem grunde verstehe ich immer nicht warum da gesagt wird es währe der heilige gral.

es wäre auch noch sehr dumm den pc komplett aussen vor zu lassen, da es auch noch eine menge leute gibt die den pc noch für andere sachen benutzen und sich keine konsole ins haus stellen wollen, diese kunden könnte man dann auch mal verlieren. und ob die gaminghardwareindustrie das so super finden wird bezweifle ich auch ^^


----------



## Cicero (14. Februar 2011)

Zitat: *Update #2*: Wir haben uns entschlossen, kein Material aus der 
geleakten Version zu veröffentlichen, unabhängig davon, ob es z.B. 
weiterhin Videomaterial auf Youtube gibt. Wir wissen, dass sich Tausende
 unserer Leser auf Crysis 2 freuen und hoffen, dass Sie sich das Spiel 
legal kaufen und damit viel Spaß haben werden.


LIebe PCGames Redaktion,

seid doch bitte wenigstens so ehrlich und sagt euren Lesen, dass ihr das Material aus Urheberrechtsgründen nicht zeigen dürft bzw. und/ ooder aufgrund von Druck von Crytek,   

Eure Leser sind nicht so doof....

Cicero


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*



Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> das könnte schon sein das die verkaufszahlen bei den konsolöen höher ausfällt, ist doch aber nicht relevant. es geht darum das behauptet wird das auf dem mpc ach so viel kopiert wird und konsolen das wundermittel dagegen ist.


Die Herleitung(en) sind falsch. 

Natürlich wird auf Konsolen auch kopiert, nehmen wir doch mal die 360 ... allerdings ist die technische Hürde (!) für einen Umbau bzw. Modifikation der Konsole inkl. Risiko für Live Ban höher als ein Image unter Windows 7 ( auch kopiert ) zu mounten.

Die Hersteller wissen, PR mal außen vor, das so gut wie keine Plattform sicher ist ( wobei die PS3 über Jahre ungeknackt war ) ... also wird sich auf die Plattform fokusiert, die wirklich gutes Geld generiert -> das sind eben Konsolen.



> das ist schlicht falsch, es gibt keine sichere konsole und wenn die raubmörderkopierer am pc keine spiele mehr bekommen kopieren sie ebven konsolenspiele wenn sie den unbedingt videospiele spielen wollen. wir sprechen hier schliesslich von einem expliziten personenkreis und wenn der sich vom pc zur konsole verlagert ist es dort das selbe in grün.


Auch das ist richtig, nur solange die Plattform X auch massig zahlende Kunden hat, können die Hersteller damit leben ... es wird ja Geld generiert. Das dann ein bestimmtes Klientel kopiert, okay, damit muss man als Entwickler / Publisher leben.



> ich kann so ziemlich jedes videospiel für jede konsole runterladen wenn ich denn wollen würde. aus diesem grunde verstehe ich immer nicht warum da gesagt wird es währe der heilige gral.


Ich merke das du es nicht verstehst. Aber probier die Dinge mal etwas zu Differenzieren, schlussendlich geht es nur ums Geld. Selbst wenn die Quote der Kopierer bei Konsolen dreimal so hoch sein sollte, so sind die Verkaufszahlen für Konsolen auch sehr viel höher.

Geld ist das einzige was zählt.



> es wäre auch noch sehr dumm den pc komplett aussen vor zu lassen, da es auch noch eine menge leute gibt die den pc noch für andere sachen benutzen und sich keine konsole ins haus stellen wollen, diese kunden könnte man dann auch mal verlieren.


Nüchtern betrachtet macht bei den meisten Spielen, Multiplattformtitel, der PC einen nur einen kleinen Teil aus, d.h. hier könnte man in der Tat auf den PC verzichten ohne das es einem ( finanziell ) wehtut.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es natürlich reinrassige PC Spiele, Anno, die auf Konsolen keinen Sinn machen und natürlich auch weiterhin für diesen entwickelt werden.



> und ob die gaminghardwareindustrie das so super finden wird bezweifle ich auch ^^


Absolut ... nur geht es denen finanziell auch nicht so rosig, das nVidia z.B. die PC Entwicklung von EA Spielen ( als Beispiel ) subventionieren könnte und die Kosten über die Verkäufe der Hardware wieder einzuspielen.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement und Screenshots*

@Rabowke

irgendwie gefällst du mir, argumentiest vernünftig^^

in dem sinne kann ich dir auch recht geben bei dem was du sagst, was nicht bedeutet das ich mich selbst als im unercht sehe 

zu nvidia, ja sie supporten die hersteller zwar nicht finanziell, aber soweit ich weiss kommen mitarbeiter zu den entwicklern und helfen beim optimieren für nvidia hardware was ja nun auch eine recht nette hilfe ist.

und was mir zu pctiteln einfällt, ich kenne jemanden der beruflich seinen pc braucht und nur deshalb einen hat. diese person mag flugsims, zwar geht es wegen schlechter hardware gerade nicht, aber das wird sich auch noch ändern und dieser jemand wird sich wohl niemalsnimmernicht eine konsole hinstellen, klar wird der nur alle paar jahre ein spiel kaufen, ich gehe aber davon aus das es von dieser art mensch zig millionen gibt alleine in deutschland. 

ausserdem ist es sicherlich nicht all zu schwer einen konsolenspiel an den pc an zu passen, leistungsmässig muss man sich da ja keine gedanken machen ^^


----------



## Azunutz (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

ich finde raupkopiene von spielen gresslich und auch dumm von der industrie. man könnte doch sicher (online spiele) so sicher machen das man die garnicht illegal erwerben kann...  das man sich nur online einloggen kann mit EINER serien nummer oder wie auch immer. das geht bestimmt. 
ich habe nur eine ps3 weil damals der beste bluray player. ich bin durch und durch pc zocker und werde es immer bleiben. es tut mir auch sehr weh das crysisauf allen plattformen kommt, das ist bestimmt zum negativen für den pc...
kann ich auch nicht verstehn.  so viele leute haben xbox spiele geladen und zocken es online, jahre lang und da passiert nix. ps3 ist relativ sicher vor allem weil sie jetzt ihre spiele noch mit ner seriennummer versehen wollen da haben die hacker dann eine gaanz große hürde zu nehmen.

pc hat für mich nur vorteile. man kann nen kontroller anschließen, hat bessere grafik ich spiele auf meinen 47 zoll tv mit dem pc. und es ist hammer, besser wie nen pc gehts nicht


----------



## Lextoul (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Ich kaufe es mir und werde keine illegale Version auch nur anschauen! Ich bin überzeugt das, dass Spiel bombe wird und bin bereit dafür zu zahlen!


----------



## He11banan (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Ich denke nicht dass es eine PR-Aktion ist.
Bei einer PR-Aktion hätte man nicht das gesammte Spiel sammt Multiplayer und Masterkey geleakt sondern ein oder zwei Level die sich dann absolut bugfrei spielen lassen.

Was mich mehr interessiert ist die Frage wie weit das Spiel vom Release entfernt ist. Ich meine EA wollte das ja irgendwann in nächster Zeit rausbringen. Die DVDs brennen und der Versand hätte sicherlich noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Kann man da ne schon ne Aussage machen ob das Spiel EA-mässig verbuggt sein wird oder nicht?


----------



## Raffnek30000 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Azunutz schrieb:


> ich finde raupkopiene von spielen gresslich und auch dumm von der industrie. man könnte doch sicher (online spiele) so sicher machen das man die garnicht illegal erwerben kann...  das man sich nur online einloggen kann mit EINER serien nummer oder wie auch immer. das geht bestimmt.
> ich habe nur eine ps3 weil damals der beste bluray player. ich bin durch und durch pc zocker und werde es immer bleiben. es tut mir auch sehr weh das crysisauf allen plattformen kommt, das ist bestimmt zum negativen für den pc...
> kann ich auch nicht verstehn.  so viele leute haben xbox spiele geladen und zocken es online, jahre lang und da passiert nix. ps3 ist relativ sicher vor allem weil sie jetzt ihre spiele noch mit ner seriennummer versehen wollen da haben die hacker dann eine gaanz große hürde zu nehmen.
> 
> pc hat für mich nur vorteile. man kann nen kontroller anschließen, hat bessere grafik ich spiele auf meinen 47 zoll tv mit dem pc. und es ist hammer, besser wie nen pc gehts nicht


so richtig die ahnung hast du ja nicht, sagst du ja auch selber. aber hast du schonmal darüber nachgedacht das die hersteller genau das was du willst schon seit jahrzehnten versuchen?

serien nummern bringen garnix, oder was meinste ist ein keygen aus der warezscene? meiner meinung nach ist das auch garnicht so wichtig, da ich glaube das der überwiegende teil der leute die illegale kopien benutzen das original nicht erwerben weil sie es garnicht können. man könnte da so einige gruppe aufzählen bei den das der fall ist.

1. 12 jährige dessen eltern ihnen (zu recht) nicht erlauben spiele ab 18 zu spielen
2. kinder jugendliche dessen taschengeld nicht vorhanden ist oder nicht reicht um sich spiele zu kaufen.
3. hartz 4 empfänger die sich das auch nicht leisten könen.
etc etc

auf anhieb fällt mir jetzt nicht noch mehr ein aber da gibt es sicher noch mehr gruppen die es nicht KÖNNEN. dort ist in dem sinne gar kein schaden entstanden da sie die spiele wie schon erwähnt garnicht kaufen können wegen fehlender finanzieller möglichkeiten. es wird aber an jeder ecke immer konsum propagiert, nicht umsonst wurde ja auch die private insolvens eingeführt, nicht weil man so gütig ist sondern weil es einfach notwendig wurde.

das beste meiner meinung nach was ein hersteller von videospielen machen kann ist einen normalen kopierschutz (kein onlinezwang für offlinespiele) benutzen und spiele von hoher qualität die auch vom markt angenommen werden zu produzieren. am besten mit einem sehr guten multiplayerpart und diesen dann noch mal schick absichern. es ist nähmlich so das man zwar den multiplayerpart eines spiels auch mit der kopie nutzen kann aber in der regel nur auf gehackten servern. das würde die 08-15 kopierer ohne plan abhalten und für gute umsätze sorgen. ist ja auch nicht so als wenn die publisher am hungertuch nagen würden. wichtig ist halt das die gruppe menschen die sich das leisten können auch dafür bezahlen und aufmerksam werden auf das spiel, dann ist alles in ordnung.


----------



## Tchort666 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Schon klar... zu CoD Black Ops habt ihr geleakte Vids und Screenshots veröffentlicht aber bei Crysis 2 wedelt ihr mit dem Finger! Doppelmoral ist schon was tolles nich??


----------



## rowoss (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

In Zeiten von ganz grossen "..Leaks..." ist  es kein Wunder das sowas passiert. Ein unzufriedender Mitarbeiter reicht um die Katze in die Soße zu haun. Ich finde es sehr Schade für Crytek. Sie haben bisher sehr gute Spiele abgeliefert. Katastrophe hin oder her lieber geht Jowood mit sein Ka..ck-Bug-Dummy-Spielen unter als CryTek mit seinen geilen Krachern .


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

SPOILER ENTHALTEN
Mein Kommentar zur Beta Edition nach dem ersten Durchspielen.

Das spiel ist zu 93-95% fertig. im intro sind noch platzhalter, un die ki hat noch aussezter, bzw manche pfade werden noch nicht korret gelaufen, oder animationen hängen sich auf und mache trigger lösen nicht perfekt aus, aber vom gameplay her un von der performance (8800gts 512mb 30fps auf "advanced") her ist es richtig geil.
Ich war sehr kritisch gegenüber dem Szenenario in New York, aber es ist wirklcih richtig gut gelungen und nicht der hundertste gleiche New York standart mist.. Die Gestaltung der Lvl ist einmalig, ich dachte schon nach dem ersten Lvl, dass die Verwüstung nicht mehr größer werden kann, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt^^
Gegen Ende hin werden die Kämpfe immer intensiver und die Story wird düster, und zwar genau in dem Moment in dem ich angefangen hab, an der Story zu zweifeln. Diese nimmt dann jedoch wieder dermaßen Fahrt auf und nimmt überraschende Wendungen.
Crysis 1 fand ich Storytechnisch schlecht, Warhead gelungen, aber Crysis 2 kann locker mit einer Story ala Cod 4,6,7 Mithalten. Für die neue Funktionsweise des komplett überarbeiteten Nanosiuts gibt es ebenfalls ein dicks Plus.
Ich werde mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall im März kaufen, denn ich muss sagen, dass der Singeplayer (Umfang : deutlich mehr als 10 Stunden bei angemessener Spielstufe, ~20 Level) dem Hype gerecht wird. Wenn der Multiplayer gut wird:
Kaufempfehlung!

lg


----------



## Drogeriet87 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



rowoss schrieb:


> In Zeiten von ganz grossen "..Leaks..." ist  es kein Wunder das sowas passiert. Ein unzufriedender Mitarbeiter reicht um die Katze in die Soße zu haun. Ich finde es sehr Schade für Crytek. Sie haben bisher sehr gute Spiele abgeliefert. Katastrophe hin oder her lieber geht Jowood mit sein Ka..ck-Bug-Dummy-Spielen unter als CryTek mit seinen geilen Krachern .


Crysis Warhead verpasst oder watt xD
Und Crysis 2 is für mich kein Crysis mehr ..
1. Weil kein Jungel mehr
2. Kein Open World feeling mehr
3. Cod Clon ...
PGH Cytek


----------



## TCPip2k (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> SPOILER ENTHALTEN
> Mein Kommentar zur Beta Edition nach dem ersten Durchspielen.
> 
> Das spiel ist zu 93-95% fertig. im intro sind noch platzhalter, un die ki hat noch aussezter, bzw manche pfade werden noch nicht korret gelaufen, oder animationen hängen sich auf und mache trigger lösen nicht perfekt aus, aber vom gameplay her un von der performance (8800gts 512mb 30fps auf "advanced") her ist es richtig geil.
> ...


----------



## Carstos (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

ich hoffe es gibt wieder so erkundungsmöglichkeiten wie in crysis 1^^
@tcpip
ehm de besitz is nich strafbar, nur die weiterverbreitung oder?
wie dem auch sei, wenn de multiplayer gut is wirds gekauft, wenn nicht, dann nicht


----------



## Carstos (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

btw dont feed the trolls


----------



## Held253 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall warten und mir das Spiel im März kaufen, natürlich nur in der unzensierten Fassung.. Über das Auftauchen einer kompletten (Beta-) Version sollte sich Crytek schon ernsthaft Gedanken machen und schleunigst das "Leck" im eigenen Hause schließen.


----------



## JackTheDipper (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



TCPip2k schrieb:


> spitz-bub-88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...blabla, alles runtergeladen, blabla angespielt, blabla...]
> ...


Ich frag mich manchmal echt warum manche (bspw Anwälte) nicht einfach auf die Idee kommen und in die Foren schaun. Hier gibts ja jede Menge "Habs schon gezogen", "Macht doch jeder, ich auch"- Kommentare.
Ab wann zählten sowas als "Nachforschungsgrund"? 
Mal so aus reiner Neugierde   .



PS: Wers so offen rausposaunt, dass er etwas (illegal) kopiert hat MUSS doch eigentlich bestraft werden, oder bin ich einfach zu alt, und das Verhalten normal geworden? Ich renn ja auch nicht in der Stadt rum und erzähl, dass ich XY angestellt hab (was ich ja nicht hab ).


----------



## anjuna80 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> TCPip2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > spitz-bub-88 schrieb:
> ...


Solche Einzelfälle aus Forenbeiträgen verfolgt doch keiner. Da steht der Ertrag (wenns den überhaupt gibt) in keinem Verhältnis zum Aufwand.


----------



## OutsiderXE (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Wo ist der Link dazu?


----------



## Carstos (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

den darf man hier nich posten, weil des illegale Daten sind, wär ja noch schöner, wenn ein Spielemagazin Leaks verbreitet


----------



## facopse (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Das Spiel wird selbstverständlich gekauft.
1. möchte ich es im Regal stehen haben
2. Gehören die Entwickler für ihre Arbeit entlohnt
3., und das sollte in euer aller Interesse liegen: Der PC soll in der Videospielbranche wieder mehr Bedeutung erlangen.

Durch solche verdammten Leaks entfernen sich die Entwickler doch immer mehr vom PC. Wir sind jetzt schon so weit, dass nahezu jedes Game primär für die Konsole entwickelt wird und unsere PCs höchstens bei schlechten Ports gefordert werden.
Alle beschweren sich darüber, genauso wie über DRM. Aber parallel dazu saugen sie sich solche Leaks. Unbegreiflich.
Die größten Verlierer sind ehrliche Käufer wie ich, die zu Unrecht für schlechte Ports und DRM Geld bezahlen. 
Außerdem: Was könnten nicht bereits für technische Wunderwerke erschienen sein, wenn es sich noch lohnen würde, exklusiv für den PC zu entwickeln?


----------



## Rabowke (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



facopse schrieb:


> Außerdem: Was könnten nicht bereits für technische Wunderwerke erschienen sein, wenn es sich noch lohnen würde, exklusiv für den PC zu entwickeln?


Interessante Frage ... ich persönlich glaube kaum, dass wir in naher Zukunft eine Revolution im Bereich Spiele sehen werden, selbst wenn das zu 100% für PC entwickelt werden würde.

Nur weil die theoretische Leistungsfähigkeit der Komponenten steigt, heißt es noch lange nicht das wir auch dieses Potential abschöpfen können.

Als Beispiel fällt mir immer wieder die PS3 ein. Sie kam als "Wundermaschine" auf den Markt, die theoretische Leistungsfähigkeit war über alles erhaben ... nur wurde und vorallem wird (!) diese Leistungsfähigkeit nicht bzw. kaum demonstriert.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Held253 schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall warten und mir das Spiel im März kaufen, natürlich nur in der unzensierten Fassung.. Über das Auftauchen einer kompletten (Beta-) Version sollte sich Crytek schon ernsthaft Gedanken machen und schleunigst das "Leck" im eigenen Hause schließen.



Wird das Spiel etwa geschnitten O.o


----------



## Raptor (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



facopse schrieb:


> Durch solche verdammten Leaks entfernen sich die Entwickler doch immer mehr vom PC. Wir sind jetzt schon so weit, dass nahezu jedes Game primär für die Konsole entwickelt wird und unsere PCs höchstens bei schlechten Ports gefordert werden.


Was hat dieses Leck verdammt nochmal mit dem PC als Spieleplattform zu tun??????
Wie hier schon gesagt hätte das genauso für ein Konsolenspiel passieren können und hat somit erstmal rein gar nichts mit dem PC als Spieleplattform am Hut.
Hier muss sich erstmal Crytek oder EA an die eigene Nase fassen und solche Lecks verhindern, dies gilt aber für alle Entwicklungen auch für die Konsole, den Konsolenspiele kann man genaus ins Internet stellen.



facopse schrieb:


> Alle beschweren sich darüber, genauso wie über DRM. Aber parallel dazu saugen sie sich solche Leaks. Unbegreiflich.
> Die größten Verlierer sind ehrliche Käufer wie ich, die zu Unrecht für schlechte Ports und DRM Geld bezahlen.


Tolles Argument jeder der Kritik äußert ist ein pöser Schwarzkopierer. Fakt ist doch nunmal das oft die Schwarzkopien weniger Probleme bereiten und manchmal sogar stabiler laufen als Spiele mit DRM etc.. Viele haben sich aktuell mit Steam arrangiert bzw. es hingenommen, weil es wohl aktuelle die angenehmste Form des Kopierschutzes ist. Schwarzkopien gab es schon immer und wird es auch immer geben das ist leider so, das rechtfertigt in meinen Augen nicht die Gängelung des Kunden.

Vielleicht wird auch mehr für die Konsole programmiert weil die Programmierung einfach leichter ist inklusive einer Portierung habt ihr vielleicht daran schonmal gedacht. Für Konsolen ist die Hardware bekannt, d.h. ich brauche nicht dutzende verschiedene Möglichkeiten an Systemen zu betrachten sondern kann vielleicht sogar die eine oder andere Funktion im Assemblercode mehr benutzen als wenn ich für den PC programmiere. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Entwicklung nicht dieselbe gewesen wäre auch wenn es keine Schwarzkopien gegeben hätte.



facopse schrieb:


> Außerdem: Was könnten nicht bereits für technische Wunderwerke erschienen sein, wenn es sich noch lohnen würde, exklusiv für den PC zu entwickeln?


Hier stimme ich Rabowke zu ich denke hier hätte sich nicht viel mehr getan. Das letzte Spiel was wirklich neue Hardware bedingt hat war Wing Commander 2 und das ist schon ewig her. Danach fällt mir auf die schnelle kein Spiel ein was wirklich zwingend neue Hardware voraussgesetzt hat, weil es am oberen Limit des PC's war bzw. alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft hat.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

@ Raptor
dir fällt kein game, was neuer als wc2 ist ein? wie wäre es mal mit crysis? XD


----------



## Frullo (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Erschreckend ist eigentlich nur, wie viele hier immer noch an die Mär vom "Tod durch Raubkopierer" glauben...

Stimmt schon - sterben wird was. Aber das sind nicht die Spiele für PCs und nicht die Spiele-Entwickler. Was sterben wird sind Geschäftsmodelle, die in der Zeit stehen geblieben und nicht mehr Realitäts-tauglich sind. Dass diese Geschäfsmodelle (bzw. deren Nutzniesser) nicht sterben wollen und sich mit allen Mitteln wehren ist eigentlich nur natürlich und nicht weiter verwunderlich.

Was aber verwunderlich ist, wie viele hier solche Geschäftsmodelle nahezu tierschützermässig für eine bedrohte und UNBEDINGT zu erhaltende Art halten...


----------



## facopse (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Raptor schrieb:


> Was hat dieses Leck verdammt nochmal mit dem PC als Spieleplattform zu tun??????
> Wie hier schon gesagt hätte das genauso für ein Konsolenspiel passieren können und hat somit erstmal rein gar nichts mit dem PC als Spieleplattform am Hut.
> Hier muss sich erstmal Crytek oder EA an die eigene Nase fassen und solche Lecks verhindern, dies gilt aber für alle Entwicklungen auch für die Konsole, den Konsolenspiele kann man genaus ins Internet stellen.


Leck? Du meinst Leak, oder?
Dieser Leak hat folgendes mit dem PC als Spieleplattform zu tun:
Der PC wird ohnehin bereits aufgrund der sehr hohen Beliebtheit der Konsolen und der Einfachheit des Raubkopierens stiefmütterlich behandelt.
Solche Leaks vergraulen einfach die Entwickler, was auch verständlich ist.
Klar werden auch Leaks von Konsolenspielen online gestellt. Doch im Gegensatz zum PC lässt sich ein solcher Leak nicht so kinderleicht, ohne größere Umstände und Risiko auch auf der Konsole spielen.
Deshalb ist die Problematik des Raubkopierens am PC mit Abstand am höchsten.



> Tolles Argument jeder der Kritik äußert ist ein pöser Schwarzkopierer. Fakt ist doch nunmal das oft die Schwarzkopien weniger Probleme bereiten und manchmal sogar stabiler laufen als Spiele mit DRM etc.. Viele haben sich aktuell mit Steam arrangiert bzw. es hingenommen, weil es wohl aktuelle die angenehmste Form des Kopierschutzes ist. Schwarzkopien gab es schon immer und wird es auch immer geben das ist leider so, das rechtfertigt in meinen Augen nicht die Gängelung des Kunden.


Dass jeder, der Kritik äußert, Schwarzkopierer ist, habe ich nie gesagt. Allerdings habe ich selber an DRM Kritik geäußert, weshalb ich mir in diesem Falle selbst widersprechen würde.



> Vielleicht wird auch mehr für die Konsole programmiert weil die Programmierung einfach leichter ist inklusive einer Portierung habt ihr vielleicht daran schonmal gedacht. Für Konsolen ist die Hardware bekannt, d.h. ich brauche nicht dutzende verschiedene Möglichkeiten an Systemen zu betrachten sondern kann vielleicht sogar die eine oder andere Funktion im Assemblercode mehr benutzen als wenn ich für den PC programmiere. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Entwicklung nicht dieselbe gewesen wäre auch wenn es keine Schwarzkopien gegeben hätte.


Wenn die Programmierung für Konsolen leichter wäre, dann wäre mir das etwas ganz neues.
Du hast angesprochen, dass die Hardware der Konsolen bekannt ist. Ich bin zwar kein Konsolen-Programmierer, aber nach meinem Wissen und Verständnis bedeutet das keine leichtere Programmierung, sondern die Möglichkeit, das Maximum an Leistung aus der vorhandenen Hardware herauszukitzeln.
Müsste man als PC-Entwickler jede einzelne Komponente berücksichtigen, wäre das Quatsch. Die Hardwarehersteller haben sich natürlich an gewisse Standards zu halten.
Die Vielfalt der Komponenten birgt schlussendlich lediglich den Nachteil, dass kein Spiel auf ein festes System optimiert werden kann.
Doch das Programmieren für den PC sollte für jeden Entwickler am einfachsten sein - denn hierfür lernt man als Entwickler schließlich primär die Programmierung.



> Hier stimme ich Rabowke zu ich denke hier hätte sich nicht viel mehr getan. Das letzte Spiel was wirklich neue Hardware bedingt hat war Wing Commander 2 und das ist schon ewig her. Danach fällt mir auf die schnelle kein Spiel ein was wirklich zwingend neue Hardware voraussgesetzt hat, weil es am oberen Limit des PC's war bzw. alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft hat.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnten bspw. Far Cry und Crysis zu Release auf keinem käuflichen System auf maximalen Settings gespielt werden. Selbst heute gibt es keine Grafikkarte, die das inzwischen über 3 Jahre alte Crysis auf 1080p mit 4x AA mit >60fps darstellen kann.
Klar, schließlich war das eines der letzten PC-exklusiven Spiele, das noch wirklich Leistung erfordert hat.
Wären nach Crysis mehr technisch vergleichbare Spiele erschienen, könnte heute die Hardwareentwicklung fortgeschrittener sein als sie nun ist, und dementsprechend auch die technische Qualität der Videospiele.


----------



## Gerry (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> TCPip2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > spitz-bub-88 schrieb:
> ...


Das wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlimmer. Diese Selbstverständlichkeit ist schon erschütternd. Die Betroffenen glauben wohl, dass sie im Netz total anonym unterwegs und folglich nicht greifbar sind.

Auf PCGames findet kaum eine Überwachung durch Mods statt. In anderen Foren werden solche Beiträge zeitnah gelöscht und die User entsprechend verwarnt. Hier sollte man auch ansetzen und solchen Bürschchen entgegenwirken.

Natürlich macht es - vom Aufwand her - wenig Sinn, einen Forenbeitrag als Beweismittel für eine Urheberrechtsverletzung heranzuziehen. Solange es von naiven kids nur so wimmelt, die sich weiterhin mit einfachsten Mitteln beim p2p-Filesharing in Massenverfahren erwischen lassen,  braucht man keinen erhöhten Aufwand im Bereich "Forenüberwachung" betreiben. Die Rechteinhaber bzw. deren beauftragte Anwälte scheitern doch inzwischen schon eher am Flaschenhals "Post".    

Tätig werden kann ein Anwalt übrigens per se nicht, er muss vom Rechteinhaber beauftragt werden.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Gerry schrieb:


> Auf PCGames findet kaum eine Überwachung durch Mods statt. In anderen Foren werden solche Beiträge zeitnah gelöscht und die User entsprechend verwarnt.



Also das stimmt nun wirklich nicht. Hier wird sehr wohl oft verwarnt und gelöscht. Da wir aber alle auch anderen Tätigkeiten nachgehen müssen erwischt man natürlich nicht immer alle. Du würdest dich wundern wenn du wüsstest wie lang der "Verwarnen&Löschen"-Thread im Mod-Forum ist.

Leider packt man nicht immer alle, da hast du Recht. ISt aber kaum zu vermeiden.


----------



## Gerry (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Wooow, auf Kritik wird hier ja blitzschnell reagiert. In der Sache an sich wurde aber offensichtlich noch nichts unternommen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Gerry schrieb:


> Wooow, auf Kritik wird hier ja blitzschnell reagiert. In der Sache an sich wurde aber offensichtlich noch nichts unternommen.



Na na na, bitte keine Ironie, schon garnicht auf Kosten der Mods. Diese wird hier konsequent gelöscht und der Verfasser mit Backpulver erschossen...


----------



## Raptor (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



facopse schrieb:


> Leck? Du meinst Leak, oder?


Nein ich meine Leck, weil ich schon oft genug Englische Wörter benutzen muss und höre, deswegen versuche ich privat wenn möglich deutsche Wörter zu verwenden.



facopse schrieb:


> Dieser Leak hat folgendes mit dem PC als Spieleplattform zu tun:
> Der PC wird ohnehin bereits aufgrund der sehr hohen Beliebtheit der Konsolen und der Einfachheit des Raubkopierens stiefmütterlich behandelt.
> Solche Leaks vergraulen einfach die Entwickler, was auch verständlich ist.
> Klar werden auch Leaks von Konsolenspielen online gestellt. Doch im Gegensatz zum PC lässt sich ein solcher Leak nicht so kinderleicht, ohne größere Umstände und Risiko auch auf der Konsole spielen.
> Deshalb ist die Problematik des Raubkopierens am PC mit Abstand am höchsten.


Mmmh keine Ahnung wie schwer es ist auf der Konsole ne Schwarzkopie zum laufen zu kriegen. In Anbetracht das die Zahl derer die sowas verwenden gestiegen ist scheint es nicht so schwer zu sein. Zugegeben schwerer als auf dem PC. Natürlich ist sowas auf dem PC leichter, aber für mich sind das vorgeschobenen Argumente den solche Firmen sollten erstmal bei sich ihre Hausaufgaben machen bevor sie den PC als Plattform beschuldigen.



facopse schrieb:


> Dass jeder, der Kritik äußert, Schwarzkopierer ist, habe ich nie gesagt. Allerdings habe ich selber an DRM Kritik geäußert, weshalb ich mir in diesem Falle selbst widersprechen würde.


Sorry hat sich so angehört. Bei sowas habe ich leider einen Beißreflex, weil es leider in letzter Zeit überall gang und gebe ist Kritiker in irgendeiner Form zu defamieren. Hat sich für mich leider anders angehört.



facopse schrieb:


> Wenn die Programmierung für Konsolen leichter wäre, dann wäre mir das etwas ganz neues.
> Du hast angesprochen, dass die Hardware der Konsolen bekannt ist. Ich bin zwar kein Konsolen-Programmierer, aber nach meinem Wissen und Verständnis bedeutet das keine leichtere Programmierung, sondern die Möglichkeit, das Maximum an Leistung aus der vorhandenen Hardware herauszukitzeln.
> Müsste man als PC-Entwickler jede einzelne Komponente berücksichtigen, wäre das Quatsch. Die Hardwarehersteller haben sich natürlich an gewisse Standards zu halten.
> Die Vielfalt der Komponenten birgt schlussendlich lediglich den Nachteil, dass kein Spiel auf ein festes System optimiert werden kann.
> Doch das Programmieren für den PC sollte für jeden Entwickler am einfachsten sein - denn hierfür lernt man als Entwickler schließlich primär die Programmierung.


Die allgemeine Programmierung ist meines Wissens für beide gleich, soweit ich weiß wird auf Konsolen wie für den PC weitesgehenst C++ als Programmiersprache benutzt. Für den Großteil der Programmierung ist das somit egal. Aber für den Bereich Grafik und Performance sieht meines Wissens die Sache etwas anders aus. So gab es öfters Mal bei PC Problemen mit der einen oder anderen Grafikkarte (Nvidia oder ATI). Im Bereich der Performance war es mal gang und gebe mindestens 2% in Assembler zu programmieren. Hier muss ich auf dem PC wieder Intel und AMD beachtet die zwar weitesgehend die selben Befehlssätze haben sich aber doch in einigen Punkten unterscheiden. Auf der Konsole muss man auf sowas keine Rücksicht nehmen. Genau weiß ich es leider auch nicht, nur haben selbst manche Spieleschmieden sowas behauptet.



facopse schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnten bspw. Far Cry und Crysis zu Release auf keinem käuflichen System auf maximalen Settings gespielt werden. Selbst heute gibt es keine Grafikkarte, die das inzwischen über 3 Jahre alte Crysis auf 1080p mit 4x AA mit >60fps darstellen kann.
> Klar, schließlich war das eines der letzten PC-exklusiven Spiele, das noch wirklich Leistung erfordert hat.
> Wären nach Crysis mehr technisch vergleichbare Spiele erschienen, könnte heute die Hardwareentwicklung fortgeschrittener sein als sie nun ist, und dementsprechend auch die technische Qualität der Videospiele.


Mmmh mit Far Cry hatte ich generell keine Probleme aber Crysis hatte ich ganz vergessen. 
Generell denke ich eher das die Publisher oder Entwickler das Risiko nicht eingehen ein Spiel am technischen Limit zu entwickeln. Um nochmal das Beispiel Wing Commander zu bringen. Das Spiel lief damals meines Wissens nur mit der besten Hardware, d.h. bei Wing Commander 2 brauchte man einen 386 was damals das topmodell war. Mit einem 286 war es kaum spielbar. 
Ich weiß leider nicht wie genau es bei Crysis war, weil das ein wenig an mir vorbei ging. Begrüßen würde ich es aber auch wenn die Entwickler/Publisher mehr Risiko eingehen würden und die Spiele mehr am technischen Limit entwickeln würden.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Gerry schrieb:


> Das wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlimmer. Diese Selbstverständlichkeit ist schon erschütternd. Die Betroffenen glauben wohl, dass sie im Netz total anonym unterwegs und folglich nicht greifbar sind.
> 
> Auf PCGames findet kaum eine Überwachung durch Mods statt. In anderen Foren werden solche Beiträge zeitnah gelöscht und die User entsprechend verwarnt. Hier sollte man auch ansetzen und solchen Bürschchen entgegenwirken.


So 'leicht' geht das aber nicht. Natürlich könnten wir gnadenlos alle Beiträge löschen ... nur ganz ehrlich: warum? Die PCG bringt eine News diesbezüglich, d.h. das Thema an sich lässt sich schwer unterbinden. Wer aufgrund dieser News die Torrent-Seiten abklappert, braucht keine Kommentare von Usern.

Des Weiteren findet sehr wohl eine 'Überprüfung', nicht Überwachung, statt ... nur wie Fifi schon meinte, jeden Thread & jeden Beitrag kann man einfach nicht lesen, also sind wir auf die Hilfe von *euch* angewiesen.

Aus diesem Grund gibt es einen Meldebutton, der auch von einigen Usern sehr gut genutzt und vorallem benutzt wird, von dir kam noch nichts. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: wir löschen direkte Beiträge / Links zu Raubkopien, wenn ein User aber der Meinung ist, er müsse darüber berichten, dass er Kopien einsetzt, hoffen wir einfach auf die entsprechenden Reaktion der anderen Usern ... wir haben keine "Handhabe" aufgrund von Meinungsäußerungen jemand zu bannen bzw. seine Beiträge zu löschen ( außer es sind Links etc.pp. ).



> Tätig werden kann ein Anwalt übrigens per se nicht, er muss vom Rechteinhaber beauftragt werden.


Was ja kein Problem wäre seinem Anwalt eine Generellvollmacht zu geben, die eigenen Interessen zu wahren. 

Wer P2P Netzwerke für 'illegale' Dinge nutzt, gehört eh bestraft. So oder so!


----------



## Rabowke (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Raptor schrieb:


> Mmmh keine Ahnung wie schwer es ist auf der Konsole ne Schwarzkopie zum laufen zu kriegen. In Anbetracht das die Zahl derer die sowas verwenden gestiegen ist scheint es nicht so schwer zu sein. Zugegeben schwerer als auf dem PC. Natürlich ist sowas auf dem PC leichter, aber für mich sind das vorgeschobenen Argumente den solche Firmen sollten erstmal bei sich ihre Hausaufgaben machen bevor sie den PC als Plattform beschuldigen.


Es ist schwieriger geworden & setzt finanzielle Mittel und etwas Bastelgeschick voraus. Die Sicherheit der Plattform sind vllt. vorgeschobene Argumente, aber die Verkaufszahlen sind einfach 'lächerlich' auf dem PC.

Keine Ahnung ob Petra in diesem oder in einem anderen Thread 'offizielle' Verkaufszahlen gepostet hat, die VKZ sind unter aller Sau wenn man sie direkt mit den VKZ von Konsolenspielen vergleicht.



> Die allgemeine Programmierung ist meines Wissens für beide gleich, soweit ich weiß wird auf Konsolen wie für den PC weitesgehenst C++ als Programmiersprache benutzt. Für den Großteil der Programmierung ist das somit egal. Aber für den Bereich Grafik und Performance sieht meines Wissens die Sache etwas anders aus. So gab es öfters Mal bei PC Problemen mit der einen oder anderen Grafikkarte (Nvidia oder ATI). Im Bereich der Performance war es mal gang und gebe mindestens 2% in Assembler zu programmieren. Hier muss ich auf dem PC wieder Intel und AMD beachtet die zwar weitesgehend die selben Befehlssätze haben sich aber doch in einigen Punkten unterscheiden. Auf der Konsole muss man auf sowas keine Rücksicht nehmen. Genau weiß ich es leider auch nicht, nur haben selbst manche Spieleschmieden sowas behauptet.


Nicht ganz richtig, die Programmierung für PC & 360 (!) ist aufgrund ähnlicher Hardware und APIs ziemlich identisch, eine PS3 hingegen ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber wo selbst gute Firmen dran scheitern hier gescheite Optimierungen bzw. Portierungen umzusetzen.

ASM war übrigens damals das non-plus ultra für Optimierungen, nur die Zeiten sind so gut wie vorbei. ASM wird nur noch sehr selten benutzt, außer von alten Hasen wie einem Carmack.


----------



## Gerry (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Rabowke schrieb:


> wir haben keine "Handhabe" aufgrund von Meinungsäußerungen jemand zu bannen bzw. seine Beiträge zu löschen ( außer es sind Links etc.pp. ).


[Moralapostel-Modus an]

Das Eingeständnis, dass man eine Straftat gem. § 106 UrhG begangen hat, ist zwar an sich keine Straftat, sondern Naivität, aber solche Äußerungen hier zu dulden, wird die Betroffenen (Crytek, EA) sicherlich nicht erfreuen. Ein seriöses Spielemagazin sollte diesbezüglich Vorbild sein und auf der eigenen Seite solche Leute in ihre Schranken verweisen. 

Hier sind viele Heranwachsende unterwegs, die noch geformt werden müssen.  Wenn hier solche Äußerungen von PCGames geduldet werden, gehen viele davon aus, dass dies alles legal ist.

[Moralapostelmodus aus]

P.S.:Ja, die guten alten Zeiten, wo die (Doppel-)Sternträger nicht nebenberuflich Versicherungsabteilungsleiter waren   , sondern Henker  ... btw, wo ist denn unser "Daredevil" (?) hin?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Gerry schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wir haben keine "Handhabe" aufgrund von Meinungsäußerungen jemand zu bannen bzw. seine Beiträge zu löschen ( außer es sind Links etc.pp. ).
> ...


Denen ist doch meistens vollkommen egal ob das legal ist oder nicht. Das problematische daran ist ja auch: Wo hört die frei Meinungsäußerung auf, bzw.wo fängt für uns Mods die Zensur an? Ganz ehrlich: Da lass ich lieber einen Beitrag zu viel stehen, bevor ich einen zuviel lösche und es dann heißt dass hier zensiert wird.

Außerdem, selbst wenn ein paar Vögel sowas schreiben, ich gehe immer davon aus dass der Großteil der User so vernünftig ist, Schwachsinn auch als solchen ansehen zu können.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Außerdem, selbst wenn ein paar Vögel sowas schreiben, ich gehe immer davon aus dass der Großteil der User so vernünftig ist, Schwachsinn auch als solchen ansehen zu können.


Das ... und das ich auf eine "Selbstregulierung" hoffe. Damit meine ich, das andere User den bekennenden Raubkopierer auf ihre eigene Art & Weise 'maßregeln'. 

Ich schätz die Community hier so ein, dass es niemand 'cool' findet Kopien, Betas etc.pp. zu besitzen, zu spielen und damit auch noch anzugeben.

Früher, 199x, war man vllt. noch elitär mit Zugängen zu FTP Servern ... heute ist jedes Programm, Spiel etc. nur ein Klick entfernt.


----------



## Gerry (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Wann wird denn - eurer Ansicht nach - die Grenze überschritten?

Was macht ihr, wenn die "Raubkopierer" hier schon vor einem Release angeregt in Threads über deren "Kopie" diskutieren? Fällt dies dann alles auch noch ganz locker unter "Art.5 I GG - lass die mal machen"? Hier im Thread haben wir nur das Spiel zwischen einem Hasen und einem Rudel Wölfe. Was aber, wenn die Häschen sich stark vermehren und die Wölfe resignieren?

Oder - überspitzt formuliert - reagiert ihr erst, wenn man dieses Forum nicht mehr von den Diskussionsforen einschlägiger Warez-Seiten unterscheiden kann?


----------



## JarodKhoon (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

was bitte is ein Raubkopierer? ich kenn nur Rohrkrepierer. 

verstehn tue ich unter "Raubkopierer" folgendes. jemand geht mit vorgehaltener Waffe zum Händler bzw. Hersteller, raubt von diesem (s)eine Software & macht anschleißend eine Kopie. wo issen da jetz die Logik bitte? ich seh jedenfalls keine. ebenso wie bei diesen unlogischen & abstrusen Phantasiewort.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



JarodKhoon schrieb:


> was bitte is ein Raubkopierer? ich kenn nur Rohrkrepierer.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raubkopie

Einfach mal belesen. 

Jeder weiß was mit Raubkopierer gemeint ist, also hat sich dieses Wort in den Sprachgebrauch eingebürgert. Warum man Jahre danach immer noch drüber diskutieren muss, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Die ernsthaften Probleme, wie bekomme ich Leute dazu die Software legal zu erwerben, bzw. deren Lösung leidet darunter.


----------



## Frullo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum man Jahre danach immer noch drüber diskutieren muss, ist mir ein Rätsel.



Weil es auch Jahre danach immer noch ein Unwort ist?





Rabowke schrieb:


> Die ernsthaften Probleme, wie bekomme ich Leute dazu die Software legal zu erwerben, bzw. deren Lösung leidet darunter.



Weil man über ein Unwort diskutiert?   

Vielleicht ist ja aber dieses Unwort genauso ein Teil des wahrhaftig ernsthaften Problems der ausbleibenden Verkäufe.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Frullo schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum man Jahre danach immer noch drüber diskutieren muss, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> ...


Ah ich verstehe ... wenn wir das ganze jetzt juristisch korrekt ( in Dt. ) betiteln, dann hören die Leute auf die Dateien zu laden ... One Click Hoster gehen pleite & der Weltfrieden ist nah?

Ernsthaft? 

Übrigens ist das Wort für mich kein Unwort ... sondern der normale Sprachgebrauch (!) um eine Handlung ohne Umschweife zu beschreiben, natürlich könnte man auch die §§ und Gesetzestexte zitieren ... nur warum?


----------



## Frullo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ah ich verstehe ... wenn wir das ganze jetzt juristisch korrekt ( in Dt. ) betiteln, dann hören die Leute auf die Dateien zu laden ... One Click Hoster gehen pleite & der Weltfrieden ist nah?
> 
> Ernsthaft?



Die Leute werden NIE aufhören, Dateien zu laden, ernsthaft. Das würde nichteinmal aufhören, wenn man der Handlung die Konnotation von Kinderpornographie oder Mord anzudrehen versuchte, ernsthaft. Offensichtlich sind die Leute - oder zumindest viele - eben doch nicht so dumm, sich alles mögliche einreden zu lassen, ernsthaft. Warum dann nicht das Kind beim (richtigen) Namen nennen und so die Diskussion zurück auf einen fairen Nenner bringen?




Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das Wort für mich kein Unwort ... sondern der normale Sprachgebrauch (!) um eine Handlung ohne Umschweife zu beschreiben, natürlich könnte man auch die §§ und Gesetzestexte zitieren ... nur warum?



Ja, es gibt viele Worte, die zum normalen Sprachgebrauch gehören. In meiner Kindheit gab es die sogenannten Globi-Bücher, da wurden Afrikaner jeweils - ganz normal und umgangssprachlich - *** genannt...


----------



## Gerry (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



JarodKhoon schrieb:


> was bitte is ein Raubkopierer? ich kenn nur Rohrkrepierer.
> 
> verstehn tue ich unter "Raubkopierer" folgendes. jemand geht mit vorgehaltener Waffe zum Händler bzw. Hersteller, raubt von diesem (s)eine Software & macht anschleißend eine Kopie. wo issen da jetz die Logik bitte? ich seh jedenfalls keine. ebenso wie bei diesen unlogischen & abstrusen Phantasiewort.


Da setzt man dieses inzwischen gängige Wort (siehe Antwort von Rabowke) vorsichtshalber noch in Anführungszeichen, damit die ewigen Klugscheißer von gestern schweigen und dann taucht doch wieder einer auf... OMG ...   

Du darfst gerne von "Urheberrechtstätern" reden.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Frullo schrieb:


> Die Leute werden NIE aufhören, Dateien zu laden, ernsthaft. Das würde nichteinmal aufhören, wenn man der Handlung die Konnotation von Kinderpornographie oder Mord anzudrehen versuchte, ernsthaft. Offensichtlich sind die Leute - oder zumindest viele - eben doch nicht so dumm, sich alles mögliche einreden zu lassen, ernsthaft. Warum dann nicht das Kind beim (richtigen) Namen nennen und so die Diskussion zurück auf einen fairen Nenner bringen?


Ich hab deinen Beitrag oben nochmal gelesen, meintest du nicht, dass das Wort ggf. ein Grund für das Problem sei? 

Anstatt mit so Phrasen wie "die Leute werden nie aufhören" um dich zu werfen, sollten wir hier eher überlegen, was man gg. das Problem machen könnte ... schlussendlich versaut das unser (!) Hobby.

Des Weiteren, was heißt "auf einen fairer Nenner bringen"? Fühlt sich jetzt jemand angegriffen, weil "wir" ihn Raubkopierer nennen? Weint er dann in seinem kleinen Kabuff? 

Ich wiederhol mich an dieser Stelle, es macht für das Problem ( und der Lösung ) keinen Unterschied ob ich das 'ach so geächtete' Wort Raubkopierer benutze und/oder den juristisch korrekten Begriff.

Übrigens, das es kein juristisch korrekter Begriff ist, ist dem Alter unserer Gesetzestexte geschuldet. Diese wurden verfasst, da war an Software ( und deren Vervielfältigung bzw. Erschleichung von Nutzungsrechten ohne Zustimmung der Rechteinhaber ) garnicht zu denken.

Sollten die Texte diesbezüglich irgendwann angepasst werden, wird Raubkopierer eventuell sogar ein juristisch korrektes Wort sein.


----------



## Frullo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab deinen Beitrag oben nochmal gelesen, meintest du nicht, dass das Wort ggf. ein Grund für das Problem sei?



Ein Problem ist es einfach deswegen, weil es etwas suggeriert, was nicht ist. Bei einem Raub findet die Entwendung eines physischen Gutes statt (kommt noch hinzu unter Gewalteinwirkung, wenn man die Wiki-Definition dafür zugrunde nimmt). Das ist beim (illegalen) Kopieren von Software nunmal nicht der Fall: Die Festplatte auf dem sich der Original-Sourcecode der Software befindet, ist immer noch im Besitz des Eigentümers. Darum ist (und bleibt) das Wort "Raub" hier völlig fehl am Platz, weil es das Problem nicht beschreibt. Die Absicht hinter dem Wort "Raubkopie" ist daher offensichtlich nicht die, das Problem zu umschreiben, sondern diesem eine gefühlsmässige Wertung (illegal Software kopieren ist so schlimm wie jemanden ausrauben) anzuheften.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Anstatt mit so Phrasen wie "die Leute werden nie aufhören" um dich zu werfen, sollten wir hier eher überlegen, was man gg. das Problem machen könnte ... schlussendlich versaut das unser (!) Hobby.



Tatsachen ins Auge zu sehen ist der erste Schritt, um die Lösung für ein Problem zu finden. Für mich ist es eine Tatsache, dass die Leute nicht damit aufhören werden, illegale Kopien von Software zu erstellen. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache: Alles was "soft" ist, kann (und wird) mit virtuell Null Aufwand vervielfältigt.

Die "Branche" (im weitesten Sinne, da gehören nicht nur Spiele-Entwickler dazu, sondern alle, die digitale Produkte herstellen, also z.B. auch die Musikbranche) scheint sich aber darauf versteift zu haben, genau das verhindern zu wollen. Das ist als ob man den Regen daran hindern wollte, zu fallen: Das geht nicht.

Der erste Schritt für "die Branche" wäre daher, in diesem Punkt Einsicht zu zeigen und wegzukommen von festgefahrenen Vorstellungen die zu unglaublich kontraproduktiven Leerläufen führen: DRM und Kopierschutz die lediglich zahlenden Kunden Probleme bereiten, Singleplayer-Spiele mit Online-Zwang, etc.

Die Lösung lautet: Alternative Geschäftsmodelle. Wieso gelingt es den Entwicklern von Minecraft gewinnbringend zu arbeiten? Wieso kann Runic Games Torchlight für gutes Geld an den Mann bringen, warum ist Blizzard immer noch in den schwarzen Zahlen? 

Was macht es aus, dass oben genannte Beispiele trotz Torrents und One-Click-Hoster florieren? Haben diese möglicherweise Geschäftsmodelle, die sich als "illegale Kopie-resistent" erweisen? Wenn ja, wie machen die das? Was machen sie "richtig"?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren, was heißt "auf einen fairer Nenner bringen"? Fühlt sich jetzt jemand angegriffen, weil "wir" ihn Raubkopierer nennen? Weint er dann in seinem kleinen Kabuff?



Ich weiss nicht, ob sich jemand angegriffen fühlt. Trotzdem halte ich es nicht für fair, wenn man Einbrecher mit Mörder vergleicht - oder illegal Kopierende mit Räuber.

Ganz einfach weil der Schaden der entsteht nicht derselbe ist.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wiederhol mich an dieser Stelle, es macht für das Problem ( und der Lösung ) keinen Unterschied ob ich das 'ach so geächtete' Wort Raubkopierer benutze und/oder den juristisch korrekten Begriff.



Für Dich, wie für so viele andere, offensichtlich nicht. Für mich schon, wie oben angeführt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, das es kein juristisch korrekter Begriff ist, ist dem Alter unserer Gesetzestexte geschuldet. Diese wurden verfasst, da war an Software ( und deren Vervielfältigung bzw. Erschleichung von Nutzungsrechten ohne Zustimmung der Rechteinhaber ) garnicht zu denken.
> 
> Sollten die Texte diesbezüglich irgendwann angepasst werden, wird Raubkopierer eventuell sogar ein juristisch korrektes Wort sein.



Ja. Vermutlich werden wir uns noch eine ganze Weile in die falsche Richtung bewegen - leider. Allen anderen, die die Problematik nicht reflexartig mit "aber... aber... Raubkopie!" betrachten, empfehle ich einen Blick auf www.techdirt.com


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Frullo schrieb:


> Ein Problem ist es einfach deswegen, weil es etwas suggeriert, was nicht ist.


Wem wird denn was suggeriert? 
Wir können uns jetzt noch seitenweise Argumente Pro/Contra dieser Bezeichnung liefern, ich finde die Bezeichnung auch nicht optimal, allerdings weiß jeder, was damit gemeint ist & damit ist es für mich in Ordnung.



> Das geht nicht.


Es geht sehr wohl ... nur seeeeehr zu Lasten der Endverbraucher. Ein geschlossenes System wie die 360 und PS3 waren der erste Schritt, verbessere Schutzmechanismen in der nächste Generation werden das Modifizieren noch erschweren & mit PSN & LIVE haben wir Systeme die im Grunde sicher sind.



> Der erste Schritt für "die Branche" wäre daher, in diesem Punkt Einsicht zu zeigen und wegzukommen von festgefahrenen Vorstellungen die zu unglaublich kontraproduktiven Leerläufen führen: DRM und Kopierschutz die lediglich zahlenden Kunden Probleme bereiten, Singleplayer-Spiele mit Online-Zwang, etc.


... jetzt sollen also die Geschädigten "klein beigeben"? Interessante Betrachtungsweise, muss ich sagen.

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen: in einigen Bereichen sehe ich auch, dass "die Industrie" hier ihr Geschäftsmodell bzw. Vertriebspolitik verändern muss. Allerdings sehe ich das hier eher primär bei TV Serien & Filmen, die ewig und drei Jahre brauchen bis sie legal in Dt. erhältlich sind.



> Die Lösung lautet: Alternative Geschäftsmodelle. Wieso gelingt es den Entwicklern von Minecraft gewinnbringend zu arbeiten? Wieso kann Runic Games Torchlight für gutes Geld an den Mann bringen, warum ist Blizzard immer noch in den schwarzen Zahlen?


MineCraft war eine Ein-Mann Firma der eine Beta für Geld auf den Markt gebracht hat. Meinst du wirklich, das Spiele wie MC dauerhaft Interessenten und Käufer finden? Spiele haben heute ein Millionen Budget, eben weil es der Markt fordert.

Mich lässt z.B. ein MC total kalt ... genauso wie Torchlight mich nicht wirklich interessant. Natürlich finden solche Spiele ihre Zielgruppe & Spiele mit wenig Aufwand brauchen eben auch eine nicht so große Zielgruppe wie meine besagten AAA Titel.



> Was macht es aus, dass oben genannte Beispiele trotz Torrents und One-Click-Hoster florieren? Haben diese möglicherweise Geschäftsmodelle, die sich als "illegale Kopie-resistent" erweisen? Wenn ja, wie machen die das? Was machen sie "richtig"?


Es sind einmalige Beispiele ... schau dir ein World of Goo an. Ohne KS veröffentlicht und trotzdem öfters kopiert.

Dieses System funktioniert nicht bzw. wäre das mit einem gehörigen Lehrgeld für Entwickler / Publisher verbunden.

Wenn es keine AAA Titel geben würde, würden vllt. (!) die Leute auch Produktionen erwerben, die keine x Millionen gekostet haben.



> Ganz einfach weil der Schaden der entsteht nicht derselbe ist.


Natürlich ist der Schaden nicht derselbe, nur ein Schaden entsteht und ich betone gerne nocheinmal das Alter unserer Gesetzestexte. 



> Ja. Vermutlich werden wir uns noch eine ganze Weile in die falsche Richtung bewegen - leider. Allen anderen, die die Problematik nicht reflexartig mit "aber... aber... Raubkopie!" betrachten, empfehle ich einen Blick auf www.techdirt.com


Schön wie du 'unsere' Sichtweise als 'falsche Richtung' deklarierst ...  deine Sichtweise ist dann sicherlich die richtige?


----------



## Gerry (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

Was ganz gut funktioniert, ist der unique-key-Schutz im Multiplayerbereich. Es mag einige Hardcore-RAUBKOPIERER   geben, die dann über kleine geschlossene Systeme spielen, aber das macht auf Dauer sicherlich keinen Spaß.

Der momentan beste Kopierschutz ist also IMHO ein sehr guter MP.

Die riesige Welle der Abmahnindustrie sorgt danaben dafür, dass zumindest für die "p2p-Sparfüchse"  der tägliche Gang zum Briefkasten spannend bleibt. Spannender als jeder Shooter.


----------



## Vordack (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*

@die obigen paar Beiträge, bin zu Faul (und es ist zu lächerlich) zu quoten...

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig das Anwender die mit der deutschen Sprache ihr Schindluder treiben - wie zum Beispiel exsessiv Denglish zu verwenden, exsessiven Gebrauch von Sonderzeichen machen oder haarsträubende Abkürungen verwenden - sich über den juristisch falschen Begriff Raubkopie aufregen als sein es das schlimmste was es gäbe.

Eine Sache muß mal klar sein, wir reden hier über virtuelle Güter und nicht über sachliche Gegenstände. Die Gesetze wurden verabschiedet, da gab es so etwas in der Form noch gar nicht. DAS müßte doch nun wirklich jeder begreifen können!

Raubkopie @ Wikipedia:

"Unter Raub wird allgemein die gewaltsame Wegnahme fremder Sachen verstanden. Der Täter, der eine solche Tat begeht, wird als Räuber bezeichnet. Raub ist also nicht – wie laienhaft oft vermutet – eine besonders dreiste Form des Diebstahls."

Definieren wir das mal für virtuelle Güter um:

"Unter Raub*kopie* wird allgemein die *illegale* Wegnahme fremder *Software* verstanden. Der Täter, der eine solche Tat begeht, wird als *Raubkopierer* bezeichnet. *Eine Raubkopie* ist also nicht – wie laienhaft oft vermutet – eine besonders dreiste Form des Diebstahls."

Das sollte doch nun wirklich für JEDEN verständlich sein!

Diebstahl @ Wikipedia

"Diebstahl ist eine gegen fremdes Eigentum gerichtete Straftat. Welches Verhalten sich im konkreten Einzelfall als Diebstahl darstellt, bestimmt sich nach den Tatbestandsmerkmalen der jeweiligen nationalen Strafrechtsnorm, so etwa § 242

Strafgesetzbuch (Deutschland) oder § 127 Strafgesetzbuch (Österreich)."

Ich poste es hier der Vollständigkeit halber.

Der Unterschied der beiden ist wohl mit dem Wort "Gewalt" zu definieren, so weit ich es verstehe. (Nur was ist dann "Beischlafdiebstahl"  )

So, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn man im Laden etwas klaut begeht bestiehlt man den Laden soweit man keine Gewalt anwendet. Ein Laden könnte sich außerdem wehren. Wenn man sich im Netz etwas runterlädt beraubt man den geistigen Schöpfer virtuell seines Gedankenguts. Er kann sich gar nicht wehren.

Da sehe ich schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## Frullo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wem wird denn was suggeriert?
> Wir können uns jetzt noch seitenweise Argumente Pro/Contra dieser Bezeichnung liefern, ich finde die Bezeichnung auch nicht optimal, allerdings weiß jeder, was damit gemeint ist & damit ist es für mich in Ordnung.



Suggeriert wird es jedem, der sich mit der Materie nicht genügend auseinandersetzt (Politiker, anyone?) und nur den Begriff per se als Basis hat. Das schafft ja schon mal den falschen Einstieg/Ansatz. Man braucht sich hier nur die Postings in diesem Thread durchzulesen um ein Sample davon zu erhalten, wie viele die suggerierte Assoziation ohne weiteres übernehmen...



Rabowke schrieb:


> Es geht sehr wohl ... nur seeeeehr zu Lasten der Endverbraucher. Ein geschlossenes System wie die 360 und PS3 waren der erste Schritt, verbessere Schutzmechanismen in der nächste Generation werden das Modifizieren noch erschweren & mit PSN & LIVE haben wir Systeme die im Grunde sicher sind.



Nein, wir haben "lediglich" Systeme die schwerer zu knacken sind. Das löst das Problem als solches nicht. Der Grundgedanke, dass alles was "soft" ist, kopiert (und modifiziert!) werden kann, bleibt bestehen. Da man dabei zusätzlich dem Endverbraucher "Hürden" aufbürdet, hat dann auch noch den bereits genannten kontraproduktiven Effekt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... jetzt sollen also die Geschädigten "klein beigeben"? Interessante Betrachtungsweise, muss ich sagen.



Zwischen "klein beigeben" und "umdenken" besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen: in einigen Bereichen sehe ich auch, dass "die Industrie" hier ihr Geschäftsmodell bzw. Vertriebspolitik verändern muss. Allerdings sehe ich das hier eher primär bei TV Serien & Filmen, die ewig und drei Jahre brauchen bis sie legal in Dt. erhältlich sind.



Ich hingegen bin der Meinung, dass alle Bereiche davon profitieren würden, ihr/e Geschäftsmodell/Vertriebspolitik zu überdenken.



Rabowke schrieb:


> MineCraft war eine Ein-Mann Firma der eine Beta für Geld auf den Markt gebracht hat. Meinst du wirklich, das Spiele wie MC dauerhaft Interessenten und Käufer finden?



Das wird sich zeigen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Spiele haben heute ein Millionen Budget, eben weil es der Markt fordert.



Warum gibt es dann auch Triple-A-Spiele (auf dem PC), die Gewinn machen? Was machen die anders, dass sie nicht "am Kopierwahn" untergehen? ...



Rabowke schrieb:


> Mich lässt z.B. ein MC total kalt ... genauso wie Torchlight mich nicht wirklich interessant. Natürlich finden solche Spiele ihre Zielgruppe & Spiele mit wenig Aufwand brauchen eben auch eine nicht so große Zielgruppe wie meine besagten AAA Titel.



Hm, schon mal daran gedacht, dass ev. die Grösse der Zielgruppe genauso ein Problemfaktor sein könnte? Desto grösser eine Zielgruppe, desto "allgemeiner" wird diese sein. Kleinere Zielgruppen haben den klaren Vorteil, dass sie spezifischer sind, anteilmässig mehr gemeinsame Nenner aufweisen auf die man als Produzent hinarbeiten kann. Solche Zielgruppen lassen sich (oft ganz eigendynamisch) zu Communities "umwandeln" mit denen ein reges Wechselspiel (Produzent/Konsument) aufgebaut werden und kundenbindend verwertet werden kann.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Es sind einmalige Beispiele ...



Reflexartig: Wenn es (das Geschäftsmodell) funktioniert, wenn es sich trotz der illegal kopierenden Barbarenhorden verkauft, dann ist es einfach eine (unmöglich replizierbare und daher nicht weiter zu untersuchende) Singularität...



Rabowke schrieb:


> schau dir ein World of Goo an. Ohne KS veröffentlicht und trotzdem öfters kopiert.



Einfach gesagt: Na und? Oder anders gefragt: Konnten die Entwickler die Entwicklungskosten reinholen und etwas Geld damit verdienen, ja oder nein?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Dieses System funktioniert nicht bzw. wäre das mit einem gehörigen Lehrgeld für Entwickler / Publisher verbunden.



Ach soooooooo, das Lehrgeld! Doing business can be risky! Nur ist die Unterhaltungsbranche inhärent risikoreich... Es gibt keine Garantie auf Kohle. Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass Investoren gerne Risiken minimieren, aber ein Restrisiko bleibt. 300 Millionen investiert und dann doch gefloppt, warum nur? Ach ja, richtig, Raubkopierer!!! 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn es keine AAA Titel geben würde, würden vllt. (!) die Leute auch Produktionen erwerben, die keine x Millionen gekostet haben.



Vielleicht ist eben der von Dir angesprochene "Markt" doch etwas anders, als Du ihn beschreibst. Vielleicht ist ja das, was "der Markt" will gar keine AAA-Titel? Oder findest Du es nicht interessant, dass offensichtliche Nischenprodukte ein glückliches Dasein fristen können, während AAA augenscheinlich ums Überleben kämpft? 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Schaden nicht derselbe, nur ein Schaden entsteht und ich betone gerne nocheinmal das Alter unserer Gesetzestexte.



Ein weiterer Knackpunkt. Der Schaden der durch illegale Kopien entsteht kann nicht genau beziffert werden. Er kann geschätzt werden. Dabei kann sich diese Schätzung zwischen 0 und 100 Prozent bewegen. Die "Wahrheit" liegt irgendwo dazwischen. 

Trotzdem bleibt die Tatsache bestehen, dass einige Titel trotz illegaler Kopiererei so gut verkaufen, dass für die Produzenten ein Gewinn dabei herausspringt. Ist das wirklich nur deswegen, weil es sich dabei um nicht reproduzierbare Singularitäten handelt?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Schön wie du 'unsere' Sichtweise als 'falsche Richtung' deklarierst ... deine Sichtweise ist dann sicherlich die richtige?



Ich kann nun mal diesem abgelaufenen Pfad nichts abgewinnen. "Die pösen, pösen Raubkopierer sind schuld", das höre ich nun schon seit ich zum ersten mal eine LP auf eine Kassette überspielt habe. Irgendwann glaub ich's dem Branchen-Peter einfach nicht mehr, wenn er vor dem Kopier-Wolf warnt...


----------



## Gerry (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Vordack schrieb:


> Die Gesetze wurden verabschiedet, da gab es so etwas in der Form noch gar nicht.


Das habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen. Stimmt trotzdem nicht. 
Die einschlägige Strafvorschrift befindet sich nicht im StGB, sondern im UrhG und das wurde in den letzten Jahren mehrfach reformiert. 

Davon abgesehen gibt es in den Gesetzen keine speziellen Begriffe für die Täter eines bestimmten Deliktes. Die heißen immer "wer". 

Die Bezeichnungen kommen also nicht vom Gesetzgeber. Vielleicht sollte PCGames eine Umfrage starten und nach Einreichung der besten Vorschläge abstimmen lassen.   

Im Teilbereich "Software" wäre doch z.B. "Software-Parasit" nicht übel.


----------



## Frullo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - Crysis 2: Komplette Beta-Version illegal im Netz aufgetaucht - Update: Crytek-Statement*



Gerry schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Gesetze wurden verabschiedet, da gab es so etwas in der Form noch gar nicht.
> ...


Und Modder sind dann Software-Symbionten?


----------

